# Genshin Impact



## Tao

I'm sure everybody has heard of this game, if only for its glaring similarities to a certain Zelda game. With it being released as a free to play title, I'm wondering how many have decided to download it and give it a go, what your thoughts on this seemingly polarising game (for what seems like the wrong, biased reasons) seem to be.

For me?

I know many hate it for taking glaring 'inspiration' from BotW, but I don't really care. I don't see the issue in other games copying a formula that people clearly like. It's how many games we love came to be.

I opted for the android version as it's most convenient to me at the moment, seeing as there isn't a Switch version. I would usually never consider mobile.

I'm enjoying what I've played. I may not put too much time into this version as it ate my phones battery, but I'm enjoying it and its differences to BotW. The combat especially I'm enjoying even more than BotW.

It's also stupid impressive that a game like this is on my Galaxy 8. Its one of the best looking and fluid 'anime games' I've played period, and I'm sure the PS4 and PC versions only look better. It shows up even big hitters like Nintendo with their mobile offerings and really shows what you can do with and how much potential is in the mobile platform.

I think that for a free game (the microtransactions seem non existent so far, I dont even know what they are yet) it's worth at least a look. I would have happily paid regular retail price for this (with microtransactions removed, of course).


----------



## Mairmalade

*Note: this post is coming from the perspective of a PC player. I hear the PS4 has been suffering quality issues and I'm not familiar with how the mobile version plays. *

If you like rich worlds, questing, looting, amazing combat, crafting, and unique character building, give this a try.

Genshin Impact has quickly become one of my top five games of the year so far. I imagine people look at the game, see the similarities to Breath of the Wild as you mentioned, see the gacha tag, and then write it off. Please don't do this! It's not a clone and plays differently than your standard gacha imo.

I can see potential criticism with the characters currently available. Most follow the same design style; however, you'll probably find a few you like. It seems they will be adding more soon as the next update has already been leaked to release within the next couple months.

I forget the fact that it's a gacha game until I open up the 'wish' window, which is where you can use in-game currency for a chance to pull weapons and characters from different banners. You start with enough for a free pull and receive enough to do a second - even third - fairly early. These are also easy enough to farm through quests and doing things throughout the world. I was lucky enough to pull Venti, arguably the best 5-star character currently in the game, on my second pull. However, the odds themselves are not kind. I saw yesterday they increased the rates for some banners temporarily though.

While it _is _a gacha game, it's more predominantly a rich open world RPG. Every inch of the world is beautiful (not an exaggeration) and a giant treasure chest of secrets and surprises. Each area has its own vibe with the soundtrack to match. The music even changes for enemy encounters depending on which area you're in.

The quests don't feel daunting or boring either. Some are your standard 'get this item, deliver it to that person, go to this place,' but there's some humorous dialogue and interesting mechanics along the way. For example, using a special vision to trace the foot steps of a character to find out where they went or gathering ingredients for a cook-off and helping with a dish. I've been loving these when I'm not busy spending seven hours taking everything else in.

Crafting mechanics are not overly complicated, but still feel rewarding. You'll come across different resources and artifacts throughout your travels that you can use to strengthen your characters and weapons. You can also cook and do a bit of alchemy. Weapons all have distinct looks and will change in appearance when they ascend. Each character's animations will differ when using specific weapons too. Venti as an archer stays closer to the ground whereas Fischl will do a little hop and pose at the end of her standard combo.

Combat itself is one of my favorite parts of the game. Combining different elements and using abilities never gets old. Sometimes what you think won't work ends up working in the best way possible. I've also been using the environment to my advantage, so experimenting with combat has been a lot of fun. 

Yes, there are similarities to other games. Most of those are not unique to the point of comparison though. Breath of the Wild wasn't the first to do open-world exploration/climbing and it certainly won't be the last. It has been heavily inspired, but it definitely adds its own flavors. Relax and enjoy the games!



Spoiler: Some of my pictures



Keep in mind that these aren't taken running the game at max. These are from playing the game with all settings at medium.


----------



## Thunder

why cant i hold all these electros


----------



## Mairmalade

Thunder said:


> why cant i hold all these electros


Give one to me, please. 

Rolling Fischl and keeping her at level one? Monster.


----------



## deSPIRIA

ive been playing this a lot on my galaxy 8 too - even though im on the lowest graphic settings it runs really well and still looks pretty. sometimes i go on pc but i prefer playing it on my phone.
im AR 27 and my main team rn is venti, fischl, barbara and xiangling but i swap xiangling with chongyun if i need to. regarding transactions and stuff so far multi summons are relatively easy to do if you play enough, ive done at least 70 without spending anything so youre pretty much guaranteed to get venti or another 5 star hero in his banner since 90 summons gives you a guaranteed 5 star. ive been lucky enough to pull 2 venti so far. ive heard that the 90 summon pity also carries over to the next banner but im not entirely sure if thats true, i hope it is. the only things i want now are constellations for my characters before the banner ends and good 4 star weapons (the stringless is something i really want in particular)


----------



## IonicKarma

I love this game so much!  The gameplay is really fun, love exploring new areas.  The problem is I played too much and now I’m running out of areas to explore haha...  Currently AL 29, once I hit AL 30 I’ll prob wait for an update and just do my dailies.

The only thing I don’t like about this game is the gacha.  I’ve played a lot of gacha games in the past so the idea isn’t what gets me, it’s that the weapons are in the same banner and the rates are so bad.  

I rerolled for Qiqi and got lucky on rerolling, getting her on my second attempt.  Since then it’s been all downhill... I’ve pulled Barbara 7 times and as much as I love her, I just want someone else...  How does that even happen?


----------



## Mairmalade

IonicKarma said:


> I love this game so much!  The gameplay is really fun, love exploring new areas.  The problem is I played too much and now I’m running out of areas to explore haha...  Currently AL 29, once I hit AL 30 I’ll prob wait for an update and just do my dailies.
> 
> The only thing I don’t like about this game is the gacha.  I’ve played a lot of gacha games in the past so the idea isn’t what gets me, it’s that the weapons are in the same banner and the rates are so bad.
> 
> I rerolled for Qiqi and got lucky on rerolling, getting her on my second attempt.  Since then it’s been all downhill... I’ve pulled Barbara 7 times and as much as I love her, I just want someone else...  How does that even happen?


Won't have to wait too long hopefully!   The standard banner rates ARE awful - some of the worst I've seen in gacha games. A little off-putting, really.

With you on Barbara. I've pulled her on each of my wishes thus far and it needs to stop.  Wishing for Qiqi to come home to you!


lungs said:


> ive been playing this a lot on my galaxy 8 too - even though im on the lowest graphic settings it runs really well and still looks pretty. sometimes i go on pc but i prefer playing it on my phone.
> im AR 27 and my main team rn is venti, fischl, barbara and xiangling but i swap xiangling with chongyun if i need to. regarding transactions and stuff so far multi summons are relatively easy to do if you play enough, ive done at least 70 without spending anything so youre pretty much guaranteed to get venti or another 5 star hero in his banner since 90 summons gives you a guaranteed 5 star. ive been lucky enough to pull 2 venti so far. ive heard that the 90 summon pity also carries over to the next banner but im not entirely sure if thats true, i hope it is. the only things i want now are constellations for my characters before the banner ends and good 4 star weapons (the stringless is something i really want in particular)


Venti and Xiangling are on my team too! Xiangling destroys slimes. Heard that the stringless on Fischl helps make an amazing support build, but kind of want to try her with a DPS focus.  

Good news that a decent amount of grinding yields enough for banners. What are you running on Venti?


----------



## deSPIRIA

Mairmalade said:


> Venti and Xiangling are on my team too! Xiangling destroys slimes. Heard that the stringless on Fischl helps make an amazing support build, but kind of want to try her with a DPS focus.
> 
> Good news that a decent amount of grinding yields enough for banners. What are you running on Venti?



first i gave him sharpshooter's oath and he still does well as a DPS especially with his first constellation but i've opted for more of a support build. right now i'm running favonius warbow (which you get for free doing story quests) and artifact sets berserker (crit rate + 12%) and instructor (elemental mastery + 80) giving him as much elemental mastery and energy recharge substats as possible along with extra crit rate and attack. the plan is to maximize on his swirl damage and charge his AOE quickly so that my other attackers can swoop in and do tons of damage to multiple enemies, xiangling is really good for this. i could see fischl doing great as a pure DPS build, im thinking of trying that out too


----------



## IonicKarma

Mairmalade said:


> Won't have to wait too long hopefully!   The standard banner rates ARE awful - some of the worst I've seen in gacha games. A little off-putting, really.
> 
> With you on Barbara. I've pulled her on each of my wishes thus far and it needs to stop.  Wishing for Qiqi to come home to you!
> 
> Venti and Xiangling are on my team too! Xiangling destroys slimes. Heard that the stringless on Fischl helps make an amazing support build, but kind of want to try her with a DPS focus.
> 
> Good news that a decent amount of grinding yields enough for banners. What are you running on Venti?


Oh I did actually get Qiqi while rerolling!  I just haven’t got anyone since, just scraping by with the freebie units we got so far.

Hoping I can pull Klee when she comes out later ;-;


----------



## Hikari

im absolutely loving genshin impact!! managed to pull venti today, so obviously im pretty hyped lol 

here's my team atm:














along with my "b-team" that i swap in occasionally:


----------



## Jubby Ducks

I enjoy the game immensely but I kind of stopped on the grind since I have to focus on my studies.
*My Team *Noelle, Xiangling, Fischl, and Barbara

I really want to get Diluc, Qiqi, and Keqing.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I've always avoided this game because of its very strong similarities to BOTW, but after reading people's reviews and comments, I may be more willing to give it a shot. I never actually had a problem with BOTW's combat, but this game seems to have a more interesting take on it. I'd prefer to play on PS4, but I'd have to see how it runs. I have a Samsung GS8+ that would probably do, but I don't particularly like playing games on mobile for the simple fact that it's uncomfortable for me .-.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m thinking of picking this up soon along with Pokémon Masters and getting back into feh a bit as well.  Unsure yet on whether I’ll enjoy it or not, but I’ll give an update once I’ve played it.  It looks interesting, at least.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been having a lot of fun with it on the PS4 overall. The Gacha element drags it down though in my opinion. While it feels pretty generous at first down the line I'm sure it will become harder as a F2P player to get the characters they want. No way will I pay $30 for just one multi pull. The PS4 version has some minor performance issues in more densely populated areas, but it doesn't hurt the experience for me. I am mad though I can't redeem any of the codes out there for the PS4 version since some of them are very good. There should be some way to link your Playstation account and redeem it on the official website or redeem codes in-game. It's a poor oversight on their part. I'm missing out on 30 Primogems because of that.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

What's the best pull people have gotten from this game? I decided to spend a little bit of money on it to support the developers because I have actually been having a lot of fun. I was aiming for Venti but ended up getting Qiqi who I didn't know I wanted until I started using her. She is amazing at healing. I don't even need to eat food anymore.


----------



## Romaki

I really enjoy it, but I'm like kinda over the PC version though. I think I'll get more enjoyment out of short sessions on the road on the Switch.


----------



## xTech

DarkDesertFox said:


> What's the best pull people have gotten from this game? I decided to spend a little bit of money on it to support the developers because I have actually been having a lot of fun. I was aiming for Venti but ended up getting Qiqi who I didn't know I wanted until I started using her. She is amazing at healing. I don't even need to eat food anymore.


I also happened to get Qiqi from the Venti banner! I replaced barbara with her, and with how much healing she outputs, she definitely has carried my team through some of the harder content. The cryo element also has some insanely good reactions with Melt and Superconduct, both of which my team can make pretty consistently, and the latter reducing an enemy's physical res by I believe an entire 50%! I haven't managed to pull any other 5*'s yet despite summoning quite a decent amount, but for now i'm pretty happy with my current team of Razor, Fischl, Xiangling, and Qiqi.

As a little side note, I did just hit AR 35 and World Level 4 today, and wow do the resources you need to enhance stuff just skyrocket. I'm thankful that i've saved up all my fragile resin so far, but i've pretty much almost ran out of Mora entirely, and i've only enhanced + leveled up 1 character so far. Now the battle pass is really starting to tempt me, with all the extra mora the paid tier offers .


----------



## IonicKarma

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
*

*


----------



## Neb

The gameplay and visuals have been great, but I’m noticing some lag on my base model PS4.

Edit: I might try the PC version since I heard it runs better.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Neb said:


> The gameplay and visuals have been great, but I’m noticing some lag on my base model PS4.
> 
> Edit: I might try the PC version since I heard it runs better.



Yeah, both PS4 and PS4 Pro have some issues. I'm too heavily invested to switch to the PC version sadly. Just praying they optimize it better down the road.


----------



## moo_nieu

Dang congrats on everyone pulling 5 stars! Meanwhile I got Xiangling twice in a row on the venti banner ;-; 
Hoping I'll have better luck in the future :3 Thankfully it costs a lot of money to buy wishes outright. I'm not tempted at all. if it was $5 a wish though... that'd be hard to resist


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Moo_Nieu said:


> Dang congrats on everyone pulling 5 stars! Meanwhile I got Xiangling twice in a row on the venti banner ;-;
> Hoping I'll have better luck in the future :3 Thankfully it costs a lot of money to buy wishes outright. I'm not tempted at all. if it was $5 a wish though... that'd be hard to resist



I somehow pulled Xiangling like probably 7-8 times and I didn't even do that many x10 pulls. Not complaining though because now I have her constellation maxed out and I love her. I just find it weird I kept getting only her.


----------



## moo_nieu

DarkDesertFox said:


> I somehow pulled Xiangling like probably 7-8 times and I didn't even do that many x10 pulls. Not complaining though because now I have her constellation maxed out and I love her. I just find it weird I kept getting only her.


wow that's crazy! She must be so strong! Xiangling is one of my favorites, but I just need more variety in my party (another archer so that amber can go do expeditions and never join my party again xD sorry to any amber fans, she's just my least favorite)

I'm not a math buff (and have no desire to do any calculations on this), but the odds of pulling the same character that many times just seems nuts


----------



## Mr_Persona

I'm going to get it for the switch and PC! And Nintendo isn't going to stop me xD

Idc that people say it's a clone. People should understand that not every game is going to be unique.


----------



## milkyi

i didn't really like botw (lol) due to feeling like the game was all over the place and non-linear (as i get overwhelmed very easily and botw was.... very overwhelming) however, i feel as if genshin took all the negatives of botw and turned them into positives. genshin did what botw should have done (in my opinion) i really like the game and i usually play it whenever i get some downtime. i also play with my s/o and we have a lot of fun together. all in all it's a pretty good game


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I wish these banners didn't last so long. I saved up enough for 3 of the 10x pulls but I'm not interested in the 4 stars on the banner and as cute as Klee is I already have a good pyro character on my team. Pulling on the regular banner is always an option, but it's risky because you can always get a 5 star weapon and not a character. I guess I just have to be patient, but man it's hard sitting on pulls and not using them.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I've had the game for about 2 weeks now and I'm at AR 35, and I think I might just stay there for a bit and grind for weapon, character, and talent materials because I really don't feel ready for world level 4 skdfdk. At this point I've also done all the quests so getting materials and primogems has been super hard. Mihoyo was already pretty stingy with primogems but where I am now I'm really just relying on blessing of the welkin moon, the dailies, and any events (like the Klee letters and Box o Marvels, for example) for primogems and it's just super sad.   I'm about 28-30 away from pity but if I don't get Klee this time there's no way I can scrounge up enough to reach pity again. I wish I could get lucky and pull a 5* before pity but I don't think the RNG gods will be in my favour ksfkdf. Here's to hoping for the best!
Overall, I do really love Genshin, but saving up primogems is becoming a nightmare. I hope that they'll eventually start being more generous with giving them away and offering more for events.


----------



## trashpedia

I just got it several days ago for my PC and the first thing I noticed was how pretty this game was....and how kinda intensive it is? I’m surprised some people can run this game on a phone? Wouldn’t it heat up super quickly? And yes, this was on the lowest settings on a new computer too. It did heat up my computer at first but it stopped after a while.

Anyways, it looks super great and I want wait to delve deeper into this game.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I play this game on PS4. I really like it so far even though I have just been exploring the world mostly instead of focusing on story quests. The artwork is great and I will probably want to cosplay someone from this game. I am holding off on summoning for now since the November update looks cool. I want to go for an all guy team and kind of regret picking the female protagonist. lol

It does lag a bit sometimes. I tried the co-op mode once, and I couldn't complete a quest until I kicked people out because it wasn't letting me talk to most npcs.  I am confused by some of the character improvement menus though. Like how do you level up over 20? I also don't really get the one where your character can hold random items like tea cups and feathers and things. Most of them just look the same to me.


----------



## Arckaniel

This is the new game I play on PC and I'm obssessed with it! It took a lot of inspiration from BOTW for sure but other games do so as well for other games... To be fair I enjoy this game more than BOTW, but I guess it's because I could play it on PC rather than my switch lol... It's a very solid game being it a f2p where you really don't have to pay for anything, the gacha rates however, well there's a reason why rerolling exists (I know you could also do this in PS4 but it's harder tho) lmao... If you guys enjoyed BOTW, you probably would enjoy this game too, just give the game a chance if you're considering playing it but just turned off by the fact that people call it "just a BOTW clone", because it's not just a clone really...

I rerolled quite a few times hoping for at least 2 gold pulls from the start but then they decided to remove username accounts and now you can only make accounts with emails so I kinda stopped being delusional and just went with the one account where I got Keqing, fortunately for me I pulled a Klee 30 rolls after I got Keqing and another Klee 30 rolls just after the Klee, I really wasn't expecting to get another gold on that roll tbh, I just really want like a sucrose or noelle for their conste but the game just decided to give me another Klee, I'm defintely not complaining but as a f2p, I don't really care about conste for my 5 stars and just want a new character instead AHAHAHAHAHA

If you guys are wondering how fun this game is at least for me, I have like 3 accounts I actually used playing this game, one is AR20+ where I don't know rerolling was a thing, another which is the AR36 one where it's a decent account, but no 5 stars till like AR35 (I got Klee), and last one which is already at AR31 which has one 5 star from the start and another pretty early on in the game (Keqing and Klee)...


----------



## deSPIRIA

i pulled jean a couple of days ago, really happy with that since putting her in a team with venti is so strong. the only thing that irks me is..........how annoying it is to farm for dandelion seeds lol...........


----------



## Mairmalade

lungs said:


> i pulled jean a couple of days ago, really happy with that since putting her in a team with venti is so strong. the only thing that irks me is..........how annoying it is to farm for dandelion seeds lol...........


Haha, I feel this. Jean is a permanent addition to my main team right now. Thankfully dandelion seeds are easy to find and there's a lot of them. I haven't tried Jean/Venti on the same team yet - will have to try this! I've been building Diona (adore her) and Ningguang since I pulled a few of them to build their constellations.

Have been enjoying the quality of life update with the reputation system. Added more flavor with the bounties and extra quests. Still no sign of Zhongli, but hoping to nab him in the December banner! Geo has quickly become one of my favorite elements.


----------



## Aurita

It’s too expensive to keep pulling wishes so I’m hoping Diluc will come to me soon 

the game runs better than I thought it would on my mediocre laptop and it’s been pretty fun for now! I did hate the English voices tho...so I’m playing in Japanese now


----------



## Pondo

I don't know why I decided to steamroll my way to AR 33 without playing online with other people to defeat the elemental bosses in the area... Everyone except the main protag is at lv40 and the world monsters are lv41-47 and nobody sends me invites to join my game so I can't get any help.  
This is what I get for playing on the ps4 version, I guess.

I have it on my phone too, but just playing it for 45 minutes makes my phone feel like a piece of hot coal in my hands. And I thought the ping would be better on mobile than ps4, but it's really not. :V
(Open to adding people on either platform tho 'cause lonely. And my boyfriend doesn't play, so I can't bother him to jump on for my sake.)


----------



## Jessi

I just want Diluc. I have such bad luck with these games


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> I’m thinking of picking this up soon along with Pokémon Masters and getting back into feh a bit as well.  Unsure yet on whether I’ll enjoy it or not, but I’ll give an update once I’ve played it.  It looks interesting, at least.



I just started the game tonight and am having fun with it.  I’m not really amazed by it or anything considering I’ve played similar games to it before, and also the fact that I was never a fan of Breath Of The Wild, but I can see why people regard it as a good game.  Thanks to @Mairmalade for getting me interested in this, xD.  My main team right now just consists of Noelle, the MC, Amber, and Lisa.  I maxed out Noelle at level 20 (base stage) and enhanced a 4-star Rainslasher sword to 20 as well, but I have no idea if that weapon is even good for her or not.  I’m also just confused on a lot of things with the game including where everything is in the game, what to do, etc.  Not to mention the controls for it on my tablet are _really _off-putting (Why do I have to use a circle thing to navigate?  Why can’t I just tap to where I want to go?).  Not a fan of the gacha element either as I always have terrible odds in gacha games when rolling for new characters.  Nevertheless, I find the game enjoyable and will continue to play it.


----------



## GothiqueBat

I absolutely loved it and pre-downloaded it before launch and had a solid 2 weeks of playing everyday since release - got to ar 20!

Then found out my phone was unsupported.

Then I played it on my bfs computer and saw how non-laggy it was- and now kinda unable to see how my PC runs it as playable...
I still hop on from time to time but I can only go like 10mins before being like ahh other games play better than this, might as well wait so I can experience Genshin properly   


My only hope now is for them to do a better job on the switch release and hopefully then I can play that haha.

Still been following all the memes and stuff, the community is great XD


----------



## Mairmalade

Midoriya said:


> I just started the game tonight and am having fun with it.  I’m not really amazed by it or anything considering I’ve played similar games to it before, and also the fact that I was never a fan of Breath Of The Wild, but I can see why people regard it as a good game.  Thanks to @Mairmalade for getting me interested in this, xD.  My main team right now just consists of Noelle, the MC, Amber, and Lisa.  I maxed out Noelle at level 20 (base stage) and enhanced a 4-star Rainslasher sword to 20 as well, but I have no idea if that weapon is even good for her or not.  I’m also just confused on a lot of things with the game including where everything is in the game, what to do, etc.  Not to mention the controls for it on my tablet are _really _off-putting (Why do I have to use a circle thing to navigate?  Why can’t I just tap to where I want to go?).  Not a fan of the gacha element either as I always have terrible odds in gacha games when rolling for new characters.  Nevertheless, I find the game enjoyable and will continue to play it.


The open world RPG experience isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, that’s for sure. Haven’t played on mobile myself, but those controls do sound frustrating! Do you have a PC that can run it? The controls are a lot more fluid.


Spoiler: Unsolicited Advice



My recommendation would be to focus on quests and exploration to increase your adventure rank. You’ll unlock a few helpful features and earn rewards in the process. You’ll find things floating about that look like little ghosties too, so follow those whenever you see them and grab those floating, stationary crystal-like things as you go. They’ll be useful!

This game focuses heavily on character building, and goodness there is A LOT. Base character/ weapon levels, talents, artifacts, and main/sub stats for artifacts to enhance specific attributes like critical damage, elemental damage, etc. I’m still overwhelmed, but you start to get a feel for it the more you play and you’ll find yourself with a game plan of who you want to build, and how you want to build them. Imagine building a Pokémon team: “How will they work with one another? What stats am I looking for? How do these attributes and effects stack?”


The world level and its items/mobs increase with you, so you will find higher-level/more valuable gear as you go.

The odds in this game are awful for everyone - you’re not alone! They aren’t kind in this game especially. Thankfully, you find primogems everywhere: in chests, from quests, doing domains, free gifts, etc. You’ll have enough for a decent amount of free-to-play rolls.


----------



## moo_nieu

Mairmalade said:


> The open world RPG experience isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, that’s for sure. Haven’t played on mobile myself, but those controls do sound frustrating! Do you have a PC that can run it? The controls are a lot more fluid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unsolicited Advice
> 
> 
> 
> My recommendation would be to focus on quests and exploration to increase your adventure rank. You’ll unlock a few helpful features and earn rewards in the process. You’ll find things floating about that look like little ghosties too, so follow those whenever you see them and grab those floating, stationary crystal-like things as you go. They’ll be useful!
> 
> This game focuses heavily on character building, and goodness there is A LOT. Base character/ weapon levels, talents, artifacts, and main/sub stats for artifacts to enhance specific attributes like critical damage, elemental damage, etc. I’m still overwhelmed, but you start to get a feel for it the more you play and you’ll find yourself with a game plan of who you want to build, and how you want to build them. Imagine building a Pokémon team: “How will they work with one another? What stats am I looking for? How do these attributes and effects stack?”
> 
> 
> The world level and its items/mobs increase with you, so you will find higher-level/more valuable gear as you go.
> 
> The odds in this game are awful for everyone - you’re not alone! They aren’t kind in this game especially. Thankfully, you find primogems everywhere: in chests, from quests, doing domains, free gifts, etc. You’ll have enough for a decent amount of free-to-play rolls.



yeah I agree, following the main quests at the beginning gives you a direction (although i did enjoy my first hour of playing wandering around corners looking for chests), and helps you to level up more quickly. 



Midoriya said:


> I just started the game tonight and am having fun with it.  I’m not really amazed by it or anything considering I’ve played similar games to it before, and also the fact that I was never a fan of Breath Of The Wild, but I can see why people regard it as a good game.  Thanks to @Mairmalade for getting me interested in this, xD.  My main team right now just consists of Noelle, the MC, Amber, and Lisa.  I maxed out Noelle at level 20 (base stage) and enhanced a 4-star Rainslasher sword to 20 as well, but I have no idea if that weapon is even good for her or not.  I’m also just confused on a lot of things with the game including where everything is in the game, what to do, etc.  Not to mention the controls for it on my tablet are _really _off-putting (Why do I have to use a circle thing to navigate?  Why can’t I just tap to where I want to go?).  Not a fan of the gacha element either as I always have terrible odds in gacha games when rolling for new characters.  Nevertheless, I find the game enjoyable and will continue to play it.



I have rainslasher on Noelle also :3 we can fight world bosses together when you reach AR 16! they mostly drop level up items, but it's also a good way to earn xp. Theres more story quests to unlock once you reach the 30's, so you shouldn't run out of story for a long time


----------



## Rowlet28

Haven't played BoTW yet but I'm loving the open world. Started a little over a month now and I'm at Rank 40 atm. Only have 1 5 star aside from MC I got Mona from pity in the Klee banner. Fine with my Fischl for now as my main DPS. Hopefully could save up enough to get maybe a guaranteed Zhongli next time. Honestly never thought I'd get invested in this game but here I am lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Mairmalade said:


> - snip -



I kind of like the open world experience, it’s just that I haven’t played a game like this in a hot minute.  Unfortunately, I do not.  I have a work laptop that could maybe run it, but I think I‘ll just stick with my tablet.  I’m sure I’ll get more used to the feel of the game and how to do things as I play more.  Glad to hear that I’m not the only one experiencing terrible gacha odds.  Thanks for the advice!



Moo_Nieu said:


> - snip -



That sounds good.  Thanks for the offer.


----------



## deSPIRIA

was looking forward to pulling for xinyan and i got her and razor in 2 multi summons. i hope i can get her to constellation 2 at the very least, i was either at pity or one multi summon away when i pulled for tartaglia which i do not regret at all and i really wanted to pull another pyro support for him. zhongli is one of my favourite characters in the story but i hope i can dodge him lol


----------



## Midoriya

I‘m AR 14 now and ended up taking a couple day break due to things I’m dealing with.  I ended up getting a five star weapon before my 90th wish on the Wanderlust Invocation banner, so my pity counter got reset, which was _really _unfortunate because I wanted a five star character and not necessarily a five star weapon.  It’s like I said, the terrible rates in this game + my terrible odds in gacha games = no bueno.  I decided to whale hard at that point and spent $200-250 before finally getting a five star character, Mona.  I had around 11 or 12 characters already before I got my first five star, and I even got duplicates as well.  It’s fine though because I have a paycheck plus other money coming in soon.  I don’t think I’m ever going to spend that much money on a game again, xD.   



Spoiler: Mona


----------



## nekomimi

i actually really love genshin! as someone who has botw, i personally think it's refreshing to see another game with similar gameplay elements especially when it's available for free   

usually i find gacha games infuriating and genshin is no exception especially because of the 0.6% 5-star rate (never going to forgive the game for giving me 6 razor dupes instead of literally any other character) but it's genuinely quite fun to play with friends, and the developers are clearly very passionate about it all so in the end, i think it's worth a try for anyone who liked botw!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Not sure how many people check this thread, but if you play Genshin or know of anyone that does, please take the time to read this, or even read the TL;DR version! It's a somewhat serious topic regarding Zhongli and the future of unreleased 5 stars. Will post a summarized version here too just in case. If you do have the time though, I'd encourage you to read the whole post as it goes into much more detail about the issues.

Summary:
- Many of Zhongli's talents that make him more worthy of being a 5 star are locked behind his constellations, which is not the case with any other 5 stars, as they all perform well at C0. According to some leaks (which you should take with a grain of salt), Mihoyo may have nerfed Ganyu and Ayaka. Basically, many of these future 5 star characters may act as 4 stars at C0 as Zhongli already does, more or less.

- Even if you like Zhongli, please ask for a buff/rework when the survey is released, which should be sometime after Zhongli's banner ends or just before, as we''re nearing the end of 1.1. We don't lose anything from gaining a buff, but if we don't voice our concerns and frustrations, future 5 star characters could just be glorified 4 stars.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335628878572781568


----------



## Rowlet28

Was actually thinking if whether or not I should save my soft pity for Ganyu/Albedo but I guess that's that! Will continue saving for Xiao and Ayaka then. Excited for the new Dragonspine region coming out soon thats filled with all sorts of new content!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Here's the 1.2 trailer for anyone who missed it! The second youtube link will be the full english livestream from yesterday in case anyone is interested in more details regarding the new area. There are no story spoilers, so feel free to watch no matter where you are in the game. ^^










And here's a promo code which should still be valid, you can redeem it in-game in your settings or use this website!
Code:
GENSHINGIFT

There were also three promo codes released during yesterday's stream. I believe they've expired, however as of making this post, according to this link they're not so it may be worth just trying to redeem them just in case. I recommend checking that website occasionally since they always have the promo codes listed and tell you which ones have and haven't expired.

Promo codes from yesterday's stream (best to copy and paste):
G3tQq6TOqmE
5KVeIbSxDUU
eATDgIXLD56


----------



## Midoriya

Anyone else here still playing this?  All of my complaints from before don’t really matter because I absolutely love this game.  It’s fantastic.  I’m about to hit AR 34 and I love everything about this game, from the story to the characters to even the gameplay (found a way to make it work on mobile).  I’ve loved playing co-op with friends as well.  Definitely the best online game I’ve played in a long time.


----------



## Rowlet28

Midoriya said:


> Anyone else here still playing this?  All of my complaints from before don’t really matter because I absolutely love this game.  It’s fantastic.  I’m about to hit AR 34 and I love everything about this game, from the story to the characters to even the gameplay (found a way to make it work on mobile).  I’ve loved playing co-op with friends as well.  Definitely the best online game I’ve played in a long time.


Still playing it as well, and I love it so far! Excited for all the new updates/events coming out soon.

I just got another Mona on the Limited Banner. I literally only have only 2 5* characters at AR49 and one weapon. I was hoping for anyone other than her lol. On the bright side I can now guarantee a slot for Xiao that's coming pretty soon so that's that. Mostly F2P aside from the Welkin Moon, so saving gems are hard enough.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Midoriya said:


> Anyone else here still playing this?  All of my complaints from before don’t really matter because I absolutely love this game.  It’s fantastic.  I’m about to hit AR 34 and I love everything about this game, from the story to the characters to even the gameplay (found a way to make it work on mobile).  I’ve loved playing co-op with friends as well.  Definitely the best online game I’ve played in a long time.


sorry it's still not out yet for me.


----------



## huuussein

i played it pretty much exactly when it released for playstation 4 and i had a blast! the graphics, the story, the characters, the gameplay... everything was so good! i played non stop for like 2 weeks and collected everything i could, grinded so hard to level up weapons, artifacts and characters without having to pay a single cent! but as you can see by my usage of past tense, i haven't touched the game since LOL i was above adventure rank 40 and everything took painfully long to be done. it is definitely a fun time playing through it, discovering the map and following the story, but for me personally it's just a gacha hell game after that


----------



## Katgamer

I just started playing the game and it’s super cool having a little trouble with some quests but other than that it’s a great game can’t wait for it to be released on the switch


----------



## Rowlet28

Was saving my guaranteed pity for Xiao but I just did a sigle pull and got her lol. I only did less than 20 summons atm so I wasn't expecting her at all. I wasn't that sold on the charged attack but when I actually tried it I loved it! Very fun to play. Gotta start saving again haha.


----------



## Mairmalade

@Rowlet28 Congratulations on Ganyu! She looks lovely. Slightly tempted to do the same thing so I can replace my Diona with her. 

After not playing for a month (and missing out on Zhongli) I’ve started to launch occasionally to do daily commissions again and check out the latest update. I love the new area!


----------



## Katgamer

Could anybody tell me if she’s a useful character? I’m new and don’t really know anything about characters


----------



## Rowlet28

Katgamer said:


> Could anybody tell me if she’s a useful character? I’m new and don’t really know anything about charactersView attachment 351510


Haven't been using her that much but from the videos I've seen she's pretty good, though you can make mostly anyone good with just the right artifacts.


----------



## Rika092

I'm pleasantly surprised by this game. I typically am not a huge fan of gacha games but this one is okay to me because you can still enjoy gameplay without the need to have a bunch of 5 stars on the team. I also really really like the co-op mode, like wow, it takes the game to a whole new level of fun for me. Also, I feel like for once, my in-game friends are not just for decorations in the friends list (lol) and are actually meaningful to have. It does feel like there are a lot of items/currencies to collect, so that is somewhat a bit overwhelming for me, but im sure it's just part of the learning curve since im still pretty new to the game.

I currently have Xiangling and Chongyun on my team from the beginner banner. But it seems like everyone has Xiangling lol so i guess she's pretty common to pull.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m AR 35 finally and just today completed the Lost Riches event in the matter of an hour or two.  I have to say I really enjoyed this event compared to the last one, and the colored seelies are soooooo cute (I chose pink).


----------



## Midoriya

Posting here again because I got a five star weapon tonight instead of a character, but I equipped it to Zhongli and now he’s a beast stats wise.  






My party setup at the moment:






I’m also AR 38 now and I’m finished with all of the main Archon quests.  I guess that gives me more time to do other quests, explore and unlock more domains, work on ascending characters and weapons, and more.


----------



## Ace Marvel

24 hour codes, you will get 300 primogems. will only work today. 

Code 1: Jssk8n23jzr  
Code 2: dU2mhjQL1ZT  
Code 3: nBEm3myAL2b


----------



## ForgottenT

Genshin Impact is pretty much the only game I enjoy playing anymore, no interesting games in a long time.
Gotta catch ém all..


Spoiler: Bit of a whale









*Feel free to add me if you're on EU servers.*


Also got extremely lucky with my artifacts for Ganyu, still haven't gotten a single good one for Childe though despite being in the same domain.


Spoiler: Such luck much wow


----------



## Neb

I was inspired to spend more time on Genshin Impact after I found out someone I knew played it as well. So far I've managed to reach adventure rank 11 without microtransactions. Hopefully I can catch up to them soon so I can play with them!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

O boy my chance to brag is here! I only started playing Genshin Impact because I am friends with the English VA for Sucrose! Honestly did not expect to get addicted to the game, it's a lot of fun! Just wish they would give us more resin. Currently saving up primogems for the datamined character Hu Tao. I'm not a whale but not F2P either, Welkin is just such a good deal


----------



## Rowlet28

It's not much but I finally cleared all the floors in the abyss after 4 months of playing! Not really a whale and I only bought the welkin moon. I love my current team so far and I saved up a bunch of pulls for Xiao tomorrow. I don't really have a guarantee since Ganyu beat him to it but here's hoping! Also really excite for the buffs Zhongli will be getting. Currently AR 52 as of now.


----------



## Katgamer

I got finally got Xingqiu! I’m so happy


----------



## OtakuTrash

Meh. I didn't get it because of the glaring inspiration, but maybe I can try it out!


----------



## Katgamer

The new characters are out and they looks amazing I tried not to look at any spoilers


----------



## Ichiban

genshin looks cool, like the artstyle and all, but i'll never sink into another p2w game lol. dokkan battle showed me how that goes


----------



## Rowlet28

I actually got Xiao on my 50:50 soft pity! I honestly thought that I was gonna get another Mona lol. Really glad to have him on the team and I'll probably save up for Hu Tao or maybe the Venti re-run next.


----------



## Midoriya

Oof, this got buried.

Anyway, I was wishing on the Keqing character banner today and got... Keqing!






I’m really, really happy I got her as I was getting tired of using Beidou and I also hadn’t received a five star character or weapon in a long time.  Now, my ultimate team is complete.


----------



## Midoriya

A new pyro character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven’t already.

-------------------------------

Going to skip this banner as Hu Tao doesn’t interest me and I already have both Xingqui, Chongyun, and Xiangling.  Her elemental skill and its ability to increase damage and heal her is interesting.  I also think the voice actors chosen for her and the whole afterlife aspect relating to her is cool.  It’s going to be a pass for me though, as I intend on building up my wish count until someone comes along that I really want.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is up to 2,833 saved primogems.  Haven’t spent any since I got Keqing as I already have my complete team and am focused on fully ascending them, their weapons, and getting all the right artifacts for them and ascending those as well.  I’ve been getting primogems from in-game quests and event quests as well as the Blessing of the Welkin Moon as well.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:*
Hu Tao introduction and character information
Event Wish “Moment of Bloom” information
“Papilio Charontis Chapter” Story Quest Overview
Events Preview - Phase 2

Credit goes to my good friend @Ryumia for the styling of this post.​


----------



## ForgottenT

Well well well, looks like my luck haven't run out yet..


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Saved up 22k primogems and 24 intertwined fates since Albedo banner, and managed to get C6 Chongyun, C6 Xiangling, and C1 Hu Tao.. with 8.6k gems to spare  shoutout to Qiqi for popping the pity on Albedo banner which is good because I didn't want Albedo anyway, just sucrose








i'm so happy. it's so nice to finally have a good pyro that isn't xiangling​


----------



## Midoriya

Yowwwwwww!!!  I said I wasn’t going to wish on the Hu Tao banner, but I decided I wanted to use my almost 4,000 primogems to try and get either Diluc or Jean, and I wished on it.  What I ended up getting though was...






Hu Tao!  Took me less than 30 wishes to get her (I had some genesis crystals saved up too).

Alright, everybody, now presenting the toughest level one character you’ll ever meet.    






And finally, my newly updated team (Zhongli will take a backseat for now and be on my second team).


----------



## ForgottenT

Update 1.4 Announcement coming in an hour and a half.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Stream codes!

Code 1: KTNSCQWW922M
Code 2: et7adqff8kjr
Code 3: psntc8feqk4d

300 free primogems only works for 24 hours.


----------



## Rowlet28

I was kind of losing hope that I won't get him with my 50/50, but here he is! Been wanting him since I started the game. Since I have Zhongli, might as well start collecting all the archons haha.


----------



## th8827

I had no idea that there was a Genshin thread here.

I have been FTP since launch, and I have pulled Qiqi, Tartaglia, Jean, and Ganyu, along with a 5 star sword. I also have every 4 star.

I am 20 pulls away from a 50/50 pity, and I hope to get a Venti or, failing that, a Mona. I have failed every 50/50 pity so far...

My best unit is my C5 Ningguang, who I gave Crowns to back when she was still C1. I should use and invest more in my 5 stars, but I like her too much to let anyone else be my carry... Still upset that I did not get her to C6...


----------



## Midoriya

I made a second account for the game to play on my phone when I’m on the go (because I’m addicted to Genshin Impact like others at this point), and I ended up getting Jean from the last of my novice banner wishes!






I actually didn’t realize I still had 10 novice banner wishes left on my main account until recently when someone pointed it out to me.  I just used them on my main account and didn’t get any five star characters, which is unfortunate, but at least I’m enticed to play my second account as well now since I don’t have Jean on my main account.

Speaking of which, my main account is now finally AR 45.  World level six, here I come.


----------



## Midoriya

I’‘M SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW.  I got Jean on my main account!!!






New team:







Spoiler: character stats






















Well, now my second account is useless.  XD.


----------



## th8827

I finally won a 50/50 coin flip and pulled Venti!

Now I just have to farm EXP and the Anemo cube for a few weeks...

EDIT: And Venti’s level 20 gift Fate got me a Wolf’s Gravestone. Guess that Xinyan is getting a new sword.


----------



## Rowlet28

Pulled some pulls in the standard banner. I was kind of expecting a weapon tbh, but welcome home Jean! Now I have the ultimate Anemo team and I can somehow make use of my Aquila Favonia.


----------



## Midoriya

Rowlet28 said:


> Pulled some pulls in the standard banner. I was kind of expecting a weapon tbh, but welcome home Jean! Now I have the ultimate Anemo team and I can somehow make use of my Aquila Favonia.



Nice!  I was going to say, if you used the traveler instead of Sucrose it could be an all five star Anemo team (not that it matters, just something I theorized about before actually seeing this post).

—

I just hit AR 47 and got all four of my team members up to level 70.  Now comes the painstaking task of getting everyone to level 80 and their weapons to level 80 as well.  This may take awhile.  



Spoiler: Genshin Impact pictures































Also, that reminds me.  Is anyone wishing on the upcoming Childe rerun banner?  I might try to get him...


----------



## Hat'

Midoriya said:


> I just hit AR 47 and got all four of my team members up to level 70.  Now comes the painstaking task of getting everyone to level 80 and their weapons to level 80 as well.  This may take awhile.
> 
> 
> Also, that reminds me.  Is anyone wishing on the upcoming Childe rerun banner?  I might try to get him...


Wow I'm wondering how you even survived in world lvl 6 with lvl 70 characters lol i still struggle in lvl 5 with lvl 80 ones...
Your team looks very neat tho!

And as for me, since I pulled Venti I won't be wishing for childe (mainly cuz i don't like him lol) and I'm gonna wait for a Klee rerun to replace Xiangling (I might get SPOILER (Yanfei) while waiting for her banner to come back).


----------



## glow

why am i so bad at the wonderland challenges i-

also if anyone wants to add me dm me i need friends :>


----------



## Rowlet28

Midoriya said:


> Nice!  I was going to say, if you used the traveler instead of Sucrose it could be an all five star Anemo team (not that it matters, just something I theorized about before actually seeing this post).
> 
> —
> 
> I just hit AR 47 and got all four of my team members up to level 70.  Now comes the painstaking task of getting everyone to level 80 and their weapons to level 80 as well.  This may take awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genshin Impact pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that reminds me.  Is anyone wishing on the upcoming Childe rerun banner?  I might try to get him...



I'll probably hold off on summoning characters for now and wait for another Pyro character since I don't have one atm. Not that much interested in Childe's gameplay but he seems pretty cool, it's just that I don't need him rn.

---------

This is my team as of the moment, mainly just to get the 3 to level 10 friendship and it's nice having 3 anemo for a lot of energy. Hoping to have enough resources to level 80 Jean and I can focus on leveling up my Ganyu to 90.







My Xiao is pretty built if I must say. He's the first to use up my crown. I just need a better sands so I can be finally finished with him.


----------



## Neb

I decided to try the mobile version and _wow_ the graphics were really downgraded. It makes sense since iPhones aren’t that powerful, but the game’s laggier too. I suppose it’ll come in handy when I need to check in for daily quests.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Rowlet28 said:


> I'll probably hold off on summoning characters for now and wait for another Pyro character since I don't have one atm. Not that much interested in Childe's gameplay but he seems pretty cool, it's just that I don't need him rn.
> 
> ---------
> 
> This is my team as of the moment, mainly just to get the 3 to level 10 friendship and it's nice having 3 anemo for a lot of energy. Hoping to have enough resources to level 80 Jean and I can focus on leveling up my Ganyu to 90.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366039
> 
> 
> My Xiao is pretty built if I must say. He's the first to use up my crown. I just need a better sands so I can be finally finished with him.
> 
> View attachment 366041


My god ur Xiao's crit rate/dmg ratio is absolutely insane, I wish


----------



## Rowlet28

Cheremtasy said:


> My god ur Xiao's crit rate/dmg ratio is absolutely insane, I wish


I use Blackliff and a Crit damage Helmet and I'm surprised that it still has enough Crit rate honestly. It helps that his ascension stat is Crit rate as well. Hopefully, you can get good rolls on your artifacts for your Xiao soon! I'm still stuck on his domain since I'm farming for the other Anemo characters as well haha.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Rowlet28 said:


> I use Blackliff and a Crit damage Helmet and I'm surprised that it still has enough Crit rate honestly. It helps that his ascension stat is Crit rate as well. Hopefully, you can get good rolls on your artifacts for your Xiao soon! I'm still stuck on his domain since I'm farming for the other Anemo characters as well haha.


Oh yeah my Xiao has pretty much a perfect 1:2 ratio (82 rate and 167 dmg) though I tend to prefer higher dmg anyways.  It definitely help that he ascends with crit rate, I wish more characters were like that.  I understand the pain of artifact luck afskdk. I got pretty lucky with his arts so I built him pretty fast, I think only 2 weeks after I got him he was pretty much done. Although his arts could be improved I'm fine with how he is. I'm building like a million other characters rn so the time to perfect my characters can come later lol.


----------



## Rowlet28

Cheremtasy said:


> Oh yeah my Xiao has pretty much a perfect 1:2 ratio (82 rate and 167 dmg) though I tend to prefer higher dmg anyways.  It definitely help that he ascends with crit rate, I wish more characters were like that.  I understand the pain of artifact luck afskdk. I got pretty lucky with his arts so I built him pretty fast, I think only 2 weeks after I got him he was pretty much done. Although his arts could be improved I'm fine with how he is. I'm building like a million other characters rn so the time to perfect my characters can come later lol.


I also have a lot of characters to build haha, so I must try to spend my resources wisely. I always run out of mora luckily the battle pass helps a lot haha.


----------



## Hikari

Spoiler: New Archon Quest "We Will be Reunited" Spoilers



just wanted to post to say that the new archon quest was pretty hype - wasn't expecting an onscreen death to occur so i was pretty shook lol.

it was also pretty cool to finally unite with our sibling, and the lore dump about the destroyed nation was really interesting. made me see the archons in a new light



also, i wanted to share this cursed image of my main team fused together (made it when i was bored):


----------



## Ace Marvel

I need to share this, I got Diluc in Childe banner, I pulled in the Zhongli one and got 1 Zhongli 1st try, then I get another one in the next 10 pull, I burned all my luck, but I'm super happy.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Been taking a break from Genshin but was super tempted to try to get Yanfei.. spent the 10kish gems I had saved up on the banner and got C6 Noelle, C1 Qiqi, and C1 Diona but no Yanfei...  Oh well, at least I still have my hu tao


----------



## Rowlet28

I already have Zhongli so I was only aiming for Yanfei, and I got her in a few pulls! Now gotta save for 1.6 banners...






Also got this Skyward Harp last weapon banner, it was the one I really wanted the most so I'm really happy I got it! It works great with my Ganyu.










The new event definitely reminds me of the Hyphostatic symphony event and it's pretty fun. A lot of rewards to claim as well. Most I could do was 7k.


----------



## Hikari

Ace Marvel said:


> I need to share this, I got Diluc in Childe banner, I pulled in the Zhongli one and got 1 Zhongli 1st try, then I get another one in the next 10 pull, I burned all my luck, but I'm super happy.



Congrats on the C1 Zhongli! Having two steeles out at the same time is super useful in my experience (got C1 Zhongli during his first banner run) so I'm sure you'll love it c:


----------



## ForgottenT

The 1.5 update is amazing!

*How bad can I possibly be?*


----------



## Hat'

Oh man I've been waiting for the 1.5 update for such a long time!!!! Knowing Zhongli would be there got me so excited.
As a proud Childe hater I completely ignored his banner and got myself a nice stack of intertwined fate for Zhongli's banner.
I also really wanted Yanfei to replace Xiangling cuz I couldn't bear with her anymore.
I'm overjoyed at what I pulled! I got C1 Diluc (who is my main), which is funny since he was my first 5* whom I got loosing the 50/50 on Hu Tao's banner. And I got Mister Zhongli!!! I'm so happy honestly... I've been preparing my game for his arrival so I could put him to use immeditatly! I got C2 Yanfei aswell, so I'm really happy. I'll keep on pulling because I would reaaaaally love to get Yanfei C4 for the shield, and maybeeeeeee Zhongli C1 ?  pwease mihoyo...
I also got way too many Noelles (why didn't they put Ningguang instead of Noelle!!!) and some dionas of course.


----------



## Midoriya

I got Yanfei today on my birthday!  Wasn’t even expecting to get her, so it was a nice birthday present (even though I already have Hu Tao).


----------



## duckykate

US server peeps feel free to add me!! [604499154] AR 47 WL 6


----------



## skarmoury

Hi guys! I recently just got back to playing after getting a controller for my ipad, and I’m addicted! I‘m currently at AR 10 and have Noelle, Fischl, Beidou, and Sucrose. Not really stunning characters compared to everyone else’s here, haha. With that, I was wondering whether I should make a reroll account or stick with the ones I have? So far I’m honestly okay with my team, but I don’t know if my luck has been that good with my 4 10-pulls. ^^ Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Rowlet28

skarmoury said:


> Hi guys! I recently just got back to playing after getting a controller for my ipad, and I’m addicted! I‘m currently at AR 10 and have Noelle, Fischl, Beidou, and Sucrose. Not really stunning characters compared to everyone else’s here, haha. With that, I was wondering whether I should make a reroll account or stick with the ones I have? So far I’m honestly okay with my team, but I don’t know if my luck has been that good with my 4 10-pulls. ^^ Any advice is welcome!


My account just started with Fischl and Noelle and I just went with it since rerolling was a hassle for me. If you really want a specific character in the banner then I think you should go for it!


----------



## skarmoury

Rowlet28 said:


> My account just started with Fischl and Noelle and I just went with it since rerolling was a hassle for me. If you really want a specific character in the banner then I think you should go for it!


Thank you! I’m not a huge fan of the limited banner characters right now, honestly I’d like to go for the standard banner characters more haha.
Will there be more opportunities for me to roll in gacha in the future if I’m just free-to-play? I was just worried I’ve already wasted 40 pulls by only getting 4* characters. ^^ I realized that early-game is important in gacha since that’s when you get a lot of chances to gacha compared to late-game, so I’m worried I’ve already wasted my pulls early in the game.


----------



## Rowlet28

skarmoury said:


> Thank you! I’m not a huge fan of the limited banner characters right now, honestly I’d like to go for the standard banner characters more haha.
> Will there be more opportunities for me to roll in gacha in the future if I’m just free-to-play? I was just worried I’ve already wasted 40 pulls by only getting 4* characters. ^^ I realized that early-game is important in gacha since that’s when you get a lot of chances to gacha compared to late-game, but so I’m worried I’ve already wasted my pulls early in the game.



The game gives plenty amount of primogems per patch so you will definetly have more chances to roll. As long as you participate in the events and plenty if quests and chest give primogems so there's that. 

The banners have a soft pity that you can have a high chance on getting a 5 star around 75 pulls and above so you should be close to getting one. As a new player there are many sources of primogems so expect to have a bunch of rolls.


----------



## skarmoury

Rowlet28 said:


> The game gives plenty amount of primogems per patch so you will definetly have more chances to roll. As long as you participate in the events and plenty if quests and chest give primogems so there's that.
> 
> The banners have a soft pity that you can have a high chance on getting a 5 star around 75 pulls and above so you should be close to getting one. As a new player there are many sources of primogems so expect to have a bunch of rolls.


Awesome to know, thank you! ^_^ Does the pity system work for the standard banner as well? I really like Mona and Keqing so I might try for them!
I'm also trying to get some starglitter to get Bennett since I really like him, but I feel it's impossible to rack up 34 starglitters by the end of this month ; w;


----------



## Rowlet28

skarmoury said:


> Awesome to know, thank you! ^_^ Does the pity system work for the standard banner as well? I really like Mona and Keqing so I might try for them!
> I'm also trying to get some starglitter to get Bennett since I really like him, but I feel it's impossible to rack up 34 starglitters by the end of this month ; w;


They work the same but the pity on the standard banner also has a chance for a 5 star weapon so it's pretty hard to get the one you want there.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Tfw u finally get out AR 55 jail only to be put into AR 56 jail


----------



## skarmoury

Finished my exam so I have time to play Genshin today! Moving up the world at AR 12, not anything special but I think my gameplay is improving  I'm (Bae)dou main right now with Fischl and Noelle as back ups with their skills, and I have Sucrose reserved for when I get in a pickle (which right now isn't too often because my trio does the job) ^^

Do they usually annouce who the next banner characters will be? I'm saving my pity for any 5* female character


----------



## Aurita

@skarmoury You’re in luck bc the next banner is the cryo greatsword user, Eula


----------



## skarmoury

Aurita said:


> @skarmoury You’re in luck bc the next banner is the cryo greatsword user, Eula


exciting!!! <3
I decided to just save up for a pyro character, I think I like Klee and I heard she might be in next month's banner so I'll save for her c: (Or maybe Kazuha, I like his design too!)


----------



## Aurita

skarmoury said:


> exciting!!! <3
> I decided to just save up for a pyro character, I think I like Klee and I heard she might be in next month's banner so I'll save for her c: (Or maybe Kazuha, I like his design too!)


yessss I’m tempted to pull for klee but I want eula so bad...I’m gonna be too poor and at 0 pity for Klee


----------



## skarmoury

Aurita said:


> yessss I’m tempted to pull for klee but I want eula so bad...I’m gonna be too poor and at 0 pity for Klee


good luck! hoping everything will go in your favor  if it’s something to cheer you up, my friend got zhongli at 9 pity and thats wild!! hope you get the same amount of luck!


----------



## Aurita

skarmoury said:


> good luck! hoping everything will go in your favor  if it’s something to cheer you up, my friend got zhongli at 9 pity and thats wild!! hope you get the same amount of luck!


I’m gonna get a lot of hate for this probably but....I’ve drawn zhongli 3 times this banner...once at guaranteed pity, once at 35, and once at 15...


----------



## Cheremtasy

Aurita said:


> I’m gonna get a lot of hate for this probably but....I’ve drawn zhongli 3 times this banner...once at guaranteed pity, once at 35, and once at 15...


I'm- may I ask why you continued to pull LOL


----------



## Aurita

Cheremtasy said:


> I'm- may I ask why you continued to pull LOL


I was trying to get constellations for yanfei  but zhongli and yanfei have the same constellation now......


----------



## Cheremtasy

Aurita said:


> I was trying to get constellations for yanfei  but zhongli and yanfei have the same constellation now......


Oop I see. I love Yanfei and her character, but personally I try to never go for 4 stars on banners since I'd probably cry if I got a 5 star early and won the 50-50 (bc it's just wasted pity for me). I'm feeling so pull deprived honestly because I haven't pulled since Hu Tao's banner. OTL


----------



## Aurita

Cheremtasy said:


> Oop I see. I love Yanfei and her character, but personally I try to never go for 4 stars on banners since I'd probably cry if I got a 5 star early and won the 50-50 (bc it's just wasted pity for me). I'm feeling so pull deprived honestly because I haven't pulled since Hu Tao's banner. OTL



oml who are you waiting for o:
I wanted zhongli so I don't mind getting extra of him since his c1-2 are really helpful, but yeah I also don't pull on banners if it's just the 4 star i'm interested in


----------



## Cheremtasy

Aurita said:


> oml who are you waiting for o:
> I wanted zhongli so I don't mind getting extra of him since his c1-2 are really helpful, but yeah I also don't pull on banners if it's just the 4 star i'm interested in



Uh Eula actually LOL. I remember just before 1.4 came out she was leaked and it was hard to avoid bc everyone was talking about it and I was like... yeah I'm in love ksfkdls. I have like, 18k primos, 7 fates and I'm 44 into pity (from Hu Tao banner) so here's to hoping rng doesn't screw me over.   And yeah that makes sense, for me I'd just rather save for new 5 stars. I've just accepted the fact that all my 5 stars will be forever at c0. OTL I think the only con I'd maybe try to go for is c1 Hu Tao bc running out of stamina is painful...


----------



## Aurita

Cheremtasy said:


> Uh Eula actually LOL. I remember just before 1.4 came out she was leaked and it was hard to avoid bc everyone was talking about it and I was like... yeah I'm in love ksfkdls. I have like, 18k primos, 7 fates and I'm 44 into pity (from Hu Tao banner) so here's to hoping rng doesn't screw me over.   And yeah that makes sense, for me I'd just rather save for new 5 stars. I've just accepted the fact that all my 5 stars will be forever at c0. OTL I think the only con I'd maybe try to go for is c1 Hu Tao bc running out of stamina is painful...



best of luck that you'll get Eula!!!! i'll be pulling for her but i have lowwww hopes T_T but I want to pair her with ganyu  i'm also expecting my 5 stars to be at c0, i just got insanely lucky(unlucky?) with zhongli


----------



## Cheremtasy

Aurita said:


> best of luck that you'll get Eula!!!! i'll be pulling for her but i have lowwww hopes T_T but I want to pair her with ganyu  i'm also expecting my 5 stars to be at c0, i just got insanely lucky(unlucky?) with zhongli


Ty! And best of luck to you! ^^ I not only really like her character (design and personality) but I also don't have a single claymore character built, or a physical DPS on my team so I feel like she'll be killing two birds with one stone. I'm planning to pair her with Fischl for superocnduct so I can just shred their defense an go ham. And that's true LOL, I have yet to be that lucky.


----------



## duckykate

finally got dongli after like 80 something pulls ;0; this game is mean. hoping for eula to come home as well


----------



## Rowlet28

Took a bunch if pulls but I finally got C1 Yanfei! Its all I really needed from this banner so I'm happy she came home. I was about to hit pity but I'm saving it for Eula when she comes out. Also got a gorgeous signature of my roster made by the one and only @/Blink. and I love it!


----------



## Cheremtasy

My offering to the rng gods for Eula... kinda rushed but I think it turned out okay LOL


----------



## skarmoury

Little achievement but I got Yanfei today oml  I was praying for anyone but Zhongli in the limited banner LOL and I got both a C1 Noelle and Yanfei  I love them so much! I’m main-ing Yanfei right now and just like putting all my resources towards her.


----------



## Aurita

skarmoury said:


> Little achievement but I got Yanfei today oml  I was praying for anyone but Zhongli in the limited banner LOL and I got both a C1 Noelle and Yanfei ❤❤ I love them so much! I’m main-ing Yanfei right now and just like putting all my resources towards her.


I love Yanfei!!! she’s so cute & her movements are so fluid  pair her up with hydro/cryo and she does some gooooood damage


----------



## Rowlet28

My pity bought me a C1 Jean, not bad but considering that she and Mona were the only standard 5 stars I've got, I wanted someone like Diluc but oh well, that guarantees me for someone in the future (That being the one in my pfp) which is nice.


----------



## skarmoury

Aurita said:


> I love Yanfei!!! she’s so cute & her movements are so fluid  pair her up with hydro/cryo and she does some gooooood damage ❤


Thank you!! Just in time as well because I luckily pulled Xingqiu in today’s banner!!  He’s practically the only character I wanted from the current banner (sorry Eula ily but you’re just not my type) and came home in just 6 pulls. I don’t know if I should pull some more to get Xingqiu cons, I’m at 36 pity right now and don’t really care for Eula atm  I’d like to save for my first 5* to be a character I really like!

This is what my team looks like so far  I really wish I had Diona to replace Noelle but I wasn’t AR 20 yet when her limited event was ongoing  (It’s only been roughly 2 weeks since I started playing so pls don’t judge my low level and lack of characters haha) Otherwise I think I’m really happy with this set up! I love being a Yanfei main. She goes _swoosh!_ and _boom! _with vape and overload.


----------



## Hikari

skarmoury said:


> Thank you!! Just in time as well because I luckily pulled Xingqiu in today’s banner!! ❤ He’s practically the only character I wanted from the current banner (sorry Eula ily but you’re just not my type) and came home in just 6 pulls. I don’t know if I should pull some more to get Xingqiu cons, I’m at 36 pity right now and don’t really care for Eula atm  I’d like to save for my first 5* to be a character I really like!
> 
> This is what my team looks like so far  I really wish I had Diona to replace Noelle but I wasn’t AR 20 yet when her limited event was ongoing  (It’s only been roughly 2 weeks since I started playing so pls don’t judge my low level and lack of characters haha) Otherwise I think I’m really happy with this set up! I love being a Yanfei main. She goes _swoosh!_ and _boom! _with vape and overload.
> 
> View attachment 376478



Congrats on the Xingqiu! He's probably my favorite support character - since he can constantly apply Hydro and provide minor heals for the team. His burst also pairs great with Electro and Pyro characters (I use Keqing and Diluc with him) due to Hydro's interactions with those elements, so I imagine he will work great with your Yanfei and Fischl. c: (Oz + Xingqiu's swords + Yanfei's Pyro attacks probably does great damage lol)


----------



## glow

skarmoury said:


> Thank you!! Just in time as well because I luckily pulled Xingqiu in today’s banner!! ❤ He’s practically the only character I wanted from the current banner (sorry Eula ily but you’re just not my type) and came home in just 6 pulls. I don’t know if I should pull some more to get Xingqiu cons, I’m at 36 pity right now and don’t really care for Eula atm  I’d like to save for my first 5* to be a character I really like!
> 
> This is what my team looks like so far  I really wish I had Diona to replace Noelle but I wasn’t AR 20 yet when her limited event was ongoing  (It’s only been roughly 2 weeks since I started playing so pls don’t judge my low level and lack of characters haha) Otherwise I think I’m really happy with this set up! I love being a Yanfei main. She goes _swoosh!_ and _boom! _with vape and overload.
> 
> View attachment 376478


yanfei is adeptus babey, i love playing with her sm!! her animations are SO smooth  =^_^=

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2021



Rowlet28 said:


> Took a bunch if pulls but I finally got C1 Yanfei! Its all I really needed from this banner so I'm happy she came home. I was about to hit pity but I'm saving it for Eula when she comes out. Also got a gorgeous signature of my roster made by the one and only @/Blink. and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 375771


LOOK AT THIS BEAUT

c1 is rly good!! majorly helps with her stamina ∩__∩


----------



## Rowlet28

glow said:


> yanfei is adeptus babey, i love playing with her sm!! her animations are SO smooth  =^_^=
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2021
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THIS BEAUT
> 
> c1 is rly good!! majorly helps with her stamina ∩__∩



I was losing hope that I wouldn't get her cins before the banner ends but I'm glad that it turned out fine. It does really help a lot with with stamina. Even though I'm pretty set on my carries, I still decided to main her since she's pretty fun and I agree that her animations are smooth unlike Klee's.


----------



## glow

Rowlet28 said:


> I was losing hope that I wouldn't get her cins before the banner ends but I'm glad that it turned out fine. It does really help a lot with with stamina. Even though I'm pretty set on my carries, I still decided to main her since she's pretty fun and I agree that her animations are smooth unlike Klee's.


what are your teams? 

tbh i already had planned out my teams but then after seeing yanfei was dps i still built her anyway bc i absolutely love her design and personality. i do wish she was a pyro support though, it's so hard to pick between all the pyro dps






procrastinating on farming the geovishap... so she's lvl 79 currently

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2021

~ leaks / spoils tag ~

K A Z U H A H Y P E 

i'm a huge fan of japanese maple trees because they're my dad's favorite tree, so i already feel a bond to his design.... but WHITE HAIR RED EYES? i may die 

btw would anyone have interest in a tbt genshin discord (*^﹏^*)

all of the genshin servers i've seen are huge and chat moves too fast and i'd like a much smaller space for chatting and maybe co op sessions??


----------



## Aurita

skarmoury said:


> Thank you!! Just in time as well because I luckily pulled Xingqiu in today’s banner!! ❤ He’s practically the only character I wanted from the current banner (sorry Eula ily but you’re just not my type) and came home in just 6 pulls. I don’t know if I should pull some more to get Xingqiu cons, I’m at 36 pity right now and don’t really care for Eula atm  I’d like to save for my first 5* to be a character I really like!
> 
> This is what my team looks like so far  I really wish I had Diona to replace Noelle but I wasn’t AR 20 yet when her limited event was ongoing  (It’s only been roughly 2 weeks since I started playing so pls don’t judge my low level and lack of characters haha) Otherwise I think I’m really happy with this set up! I love being a Yanfei main. She goes _swoosh!_ and _boom! _with vape and overload.
> 
> View attachment 376478


Yay!! Congrats he’s the best water boy!! 
I personally wouldn’t pull for his constellations tho if you don’t like Eula!! she might drop earlier than you expect and you’ll lose your guarantee  he has good constellations (I got him to c6 while pulling for Eula) but he’ll be back on another banner!!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2021



glow said:


> what are your teams?
> 
> tbh i already had planned out my teams but then after seeing yanfei was dps i still built her anyway bc i absolutely love her design and personality. i do wish she was a pyro support though, it's so hard to pick between all the pyro dps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> procrastinating on farming the geovishap... so she's lvl 79 currently
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2021
> 
> ~ leaks / spoils tag ~
> 
> K A Z U H A H Y P E
> 
> i'm a huge fan of japanese maple trees because they're my dad's favorite tree, so i already feel a bond to his design.... but WHITE HAIR RED EYES? i may die
> 
> btw would anyone have interest in a tbt genshin discord (*^﹏^*)
> 
> all of the genshin servers i've seen are huge and chat moves too fast and i'd like a much smaller space for chatting and maybe co op sessions??


I also built up hu tao as my main pyro and then I got yanfei and I had to build her up bc she’s so cute and she’s good!!


----------



## Rowlet28

glow said:


> what are your teams?
> 
> tbh i already had planned out my teams but then after seeing yanfei was dps i still built her anyway bc i absolutely love her design and personality. i do wish she was a pyro support though, it's so hard to pick between all the pyro dps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> procrastinating on farming the geovishap... so she's lvl 79 currently
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2021
> 
> ~ leaks / spoils tag ~
> 
> K A Z U H A H Y P E
> 
> i'm a huge fan of japanese maple trees because they're my dad's favorite tree, so i already feel a bond to his design.... but WHITE HAIR RED EYES? i may die
> 
> btw would anyone have interest in a tbt genshin discord (*^﹏^*)
> 
> all of the genshin servers i've seen are huge and chat moves too fast and i'd like a much smaller space for chatting and maybe co op sessions??



Here's both of my teams for the abyss. I pretty much invested into them a lot so they can mostly fully clear. I don't use a Pyro DPS since I don't have one lol so I thought it would be fine on building Yanfei. I sometimes swap out Bennett for Jean. 







I can't wait for his banner! The moment I saw his design I wanted him immediately. Good thing I'm on guarantee so all I need is to save some pullls which should be easy.  

A Discord would be kind if nice, I'm currently on the Keqing Mains which is pretty much where I go to chill.


----------



## Midoriya

If you guys happen to make a TBT Genshin Discord server let me know please.  I have a few friends from TBT plus myself that would be interested in joining.  

—-

Haven’t been playing Genshin for AWHILE now.  I need to get back into it since I’m still at AR 47.  Just trying to finish other games right now...


----------



## glow

Rowlet28 said:


> Here's both of my teams for the abyss. I pretty much invested into them a lot so they can mostly fully clear. I don't use a Pyro DPS since I don't have one lol so I thought it would be fine on building Yanfei. I sometimes swap out Bennett for Jean.
> 
> View attachment 376584View attachment 376585
> 
> I can't wait for his banner! The moment I saw his design I wanted him immediately. Good thing I'm on guarantee so all I need is to save some pullls which should be easy.
> 
> A Discord would be kind if nice, I'm currently on the Keqing Mains which is pretty much where I go to chill.


that's funny, i have the exact same comp for ganyu. it's really fun to play but i need to invest in my supports more (i need so many weap materials send help)

also HOW do u have mora to level 90 characters ;____;

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021



Midoriya said:


> If you guys happen to make a TBT Genshin Discord server let me know please.  I have a few friends from TBT plus myself that would be interested in joining.
> 
> —-
> 
> Haven’t been playing Genshin for AWHILE now.  I need to get back into it since I’m still at AR 47.  Just trying to finish other games right now...


if i make one i'll def let you know! think i will if there's enough interest :>


----------



## Thunder

my overworld team is usually beidou + ganyu, and then the last two slots kind of rotate between mona, zhongli, bennett and qiqi

im having fun just dropping rocks on hilichurls with zhongli, but sometimes his river crossing abilities are lackin'


----------



## Cheremtasy

Damn not everyone here talking about how they have Mona, meanwhile there's me who's been playing this game since october and I only have one permanent 5 star after all this time sdflldg. Mona is a favourite of mine and I'm offended that she's eluded me for this long.   

I'd also maybe be interested in joining the genshin discord.


----------



## Midoriya

Huhuhu!  I logged onto Genshin for the first time in five days and was already more than halfway to pity on the featured character banner.  Spent a bit more and look who I got!






Idk why I went for her to be honest.  Not someone I was really wanting, but it is nice to have another five star cryo character.  I couldn’t bring myself to replace Qiqi on my first team with her, however, so I added her to my second team!



Spoiler: Genshin Impact teams















Now there’s no reason for me to summon on the featured character banner for now, so any additional primogems I get from playing will go towards the weapon banner.


----------



## Rowlet28

glow said:


> that's funny, i have the exact same comp for ganyu. it's really fun to play but i need to invest in my supports more (i need so many weap materials send help)
> 
> also HOW do u have mora to level 90 characters ;____;


The Ganyu team is very strong I do have to say. They synergize perfectly with each other and has helped me alot in the abyss. 

The battle pass definitely helps with the mora somewhat haha. I know its not really recommended to go to level 90 but I'd do it since they're my favorite haha
Planning to do Venti next if I have the mats which would probably take a while...

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021



Midoriya said:


> Huhuhu!  I logged onto Genshin for the first time in five days and was already more than halfway to pity on the featured character banner.  Spent a bit more and look who I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk why I went for her to be honest.  Not someone I was really wanting, but it is nice to have another five star cryo character.  I couldn’t bring myself to replace Qiqi on my first team with her, however, so I added her to my second team!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genshin Impact teams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there’s no reason for me to summon on the featured character banner for now, so any additional primogems I get from playing will go towards the weapon banner.



Congrats on the Eula! I kinda wanted her tbh but Jean came and visited me again... She seems pretty cool as a character (no pun intended) so I thought it would be nice to add her on my team. Now that I got Jean I have to save up for Kazuha now.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

eula is cool and all but i'm saving up for kazuha :} can't get enough of the traumatized anemo boys i love them so much. hope that we learn more about his story since it's 'hidden in his heart' or however it was put.


----------



## Hikari

Made my main Keqing for my Miitopia playthrough tomorrow! I think she came out okay, considering the fact that I'm not much of an artist lol


Spoiler: Image


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - snip -



OKAY, I was wrong not to be interested in Eula.  I gave her Qiqi’s artifacts, my five star Wolf’s Gravestone weapon, and leveled and ascended her up to 40, and her attack stat is already on par with the other first team members.  I didn’t know she’s a cryo burst damage dealer until someone told me.  I also absolutely LOVE her special skill as well.  I decided to swap Qiqi out for her and put Qiqi on my second team.  I still have healing on my first team thanks to Jean, so I’m not too worried about that.  Having yet another powerful member on that team adds a bit of extra flair to it and will also probably help in the Abyss.



Spoiler: Genshin Impact teams


----------



## Rowlet28

Midoriya said:


> OKAY, I was wrong not to be interested in Eula.  I gave her Qiqi’s artifacts, my five star Wolf’s Gravestone weapon, and leveled and ascended her up to 40, and her attack stat is already on par with the other first team members.  I didn’t know she’s a cryo burst damage dealer until someone told me.  I also absolutely LOVE her special skill as well.  I decided to swap Qiqi out for her and put Qiqi on my second team.  I still have healing on my first team thanks to Jean, so I’m not too worried about that.  Having yet another powerful member on that team adds a bit of extra flair to it and will also probably help in the Abyss.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genshin Impact teams


I gotta ask, you don't put Xinqiu in that first team? Vape Hu Tao makes a good difference on your overall performance.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Midoriya said:


> OKAY, I was wrong not to be interested in Eula.  I gave her Qiqi’s artifacts, my five star Wolf’s Gravestone weapon, and leveled and ascended her up to 40, and her attack stat is already on par with the other first team members.  I didn’t know she’s a cryo burst damage dealer until someone told me.  I also absolutely LOVE her special skill as well.  I decided to swap Qiqi out for her and put Qiqi on my second team.  I still have healing on my first team thanks to Jean, so I’m not too worried about that.  Having yet another powerful member on that team adds a bit of extra flair to it and will also probably help in the Abyss.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genshin Impact teams


Nice to see you're not regretting pulling Eula! Though I do just have to chip in and say she's a physical DPS, not cryo. Even as a burst damage dealer her burst is primarily physical.


----------



## Midoriya

Rowlet28 said:


> I gotta ask, you don't put Xinqiu in that first team? Vape Hu Tao makes a good difference on your overall performance.



Nah, I don’t really want to use any four star characters on my main team.  Plus my Xingqui is still stuck at a low level and just isn’t really worth leveling up and investing in at the moment.  I’ll consider it for the future, however, if I’m just trying to increase my performance for the Abyss specifically.  Just got to think about who I would replace.  Probably Eula to be honest because I need Jean’s healing, and Zhongli + Hu Tao get a damage boost for working together (specifically, Zhongli’s pillar increases Hu Tao’s attack).



Cheremtasy said:


> Nice to see you're not regretting pulling Eula! Though I do just have to chip in and say she's a physical DPS, not cryo. Even as a burst damage dealer her burst is primarily physical.



What’s the difference again between elemental burst damage dealers and physical burst damage dealers, and what are some examples of each?  I honestly don’t pay much attention to the mechanics of the game like that.


----------



## Rowlet28

Midoriya said:


> Nah, I don’t really want to use any four star characters on my main team.  Plus my Xingqui is still stuck at a low level and just isn’t really worth leveling up and investing in at the moment.  I’ll consider it for the future, however, if I’m just trying to increase my performance for the Abyss specifically.  Just got to think about who I would replace.  Probably Eula to be honest because I need Jean’s healing, and Zhongli + Hu Tao get a damage boost for working together (specifically, Zhongli’s pillar increases Hu Tao’s attack).
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the difference again between elemental burst damage dealers and physical burst damage dealers, and what are some examples of each?  I honestly don’t pay much attention to the mechanics of the game like that.



Of course, you can use anyone you want for the overworld. Its just for the abyss I'm talking about as most Pyro carries synergize very well with Xinqiu. Only really difference of the two is tgat like Geo and Anemo, Physical don't have reactions. To make up for that they have a very high multiplier so that's why Eula's burst hits really hard and most of it comes from Physical not Cryo. Hu Tao is an example Elemental Burst damage dealer with her being Pyro and also Zhongli with him being Geo although has no reactions but makes up for a high damage multiplier.


----------



## Midoriya

Rowlet28 said:


> Of course, you can use anyone you want for the overworld. Its just for the abyss I'm talking about as most Pyro carries synergize very well with Xinqiu. Only really difference of the two is tgat like Geo and Anemo, Physical don't have reactions. To make up for that they have a very high multiplier so that's why Eula's burst hits really hard and most of it comes from Physical not Cryo. Hu Tao is an example Elemental Burst damage dealer with her being Pyro and also Zhongli with him being Geo although has no reactions but makes up for a high damage multiplier.



Ah, I see.  Thanks for explaining that.  I think the more I learn about this game the more I still have to learn, lmao.  When I start playing actively again I’ll probably do some research on the mechanics and other aspects of the game.


----------



## Midoriya

This must really be my week!

Is it getting hot in here or what?






A book of extraordinary magic finds its way into my lap...






And a sword, one of great renown!






All with only $30 (2,000 primogems)!  Now I have no reason to wish on the permanent banner anymore aside from getting constellations filled out!



Spoiler: Genshin Impact teams















(Hu Tao has the Primordial Jade-Winged Spear and Eula has the Wolf’s Gravestone, so Jean is _definitely _getting the Aquila Favonia sword )


----------



## Midoriya

I’m finally getting back into the Genshin Impact grind as of today, and I leveled up and ascended Diluc a lot, and also gave him Eula’s Wolf’s Gravestone weapon because it fits better with him (and the colors match him as well).  Now my first team consists of Diluc, Hu Tao, Jean, and Zhongli, and my second team consists of Eula, Keqing, Mona, and Qiqi.  I sacrificed a bit of balance for more power on my first team.



Spoiler: Genshin Impact teams















Also, I officially named my first team Earth, Wind, & Fire and this is the theme song that plays when we’re mowing through hilichurls.











Yes, I just did all of that work for one simple joke. 

Anyway, going to keep grinding for adventure exp and hopefully I hit AR 50 soon!


----------



## Midoriya

Made it to AR 48 just before the maintenance ( don’t mind the party setup, I’m experimenting with different characters  )!






Also, Genshin Impact Version 1.6 drops in just a couple hours!  Here’s a preview trailer for it in case anyone missed what’s coming.


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, I’m sorry for posting so much here, but I’m freaking out right now.  I only used five wishes since obtaining Eula and look what I just got from the new character banner…


----------



## skarmoury

Midoriya said:


> Okay, I’m sorry for posting so much here, but I’m freaking out right now.  I only used five wishes since obtaining Eula and look what I just got from the new character banner…


omg lucky!!! I wish I had your luck!!
I'm saving up for Kazuha, I'm at around 50 pity right now and am trying to get 40 more fates for hard pity (currently at 22 fates), crossing fingers I get him as my first 5 star!!   I'm weak for all the Anemo boys haha.
I'm super hyped to finish this week and get Barbara's summer skin, I'm gonna look sooo good defeating the pyro regisvine!


----------



## Hat'

ahhhh I pulled for Klee after preparing for a month for her!!!!
I got Diluc C2 on her banner and then 20 wishes later I got her gfhjkldlmms
I also got a 5* polearm on the permanent banner!!! I'm so happy!


----------



## KimiyoCake

i need to start playing more so i can try the summer event TvT but it tells me i have to finish the dark knight quest OTL (yea i'm so behind but i like gatchaing for my boys~ still missing Diluc but i'm saving for Kazuhaaaaa)


----------



## inazuma

i got my klee on first pull (160 primogems)! i was so shocked since im waiting for her since release! (i failed on her first banner, succeed on this rerun!) also thank you childe's quest for the primogems, since im not that type of person who likes to save, i always spend it haha xD but this is not my first 5 star, i got ganyu on my first pull too, and mona slight after ganyu! (in standard banner, gift from ascending ganyu) im so happy! (also ignore my blabber)


Spoiler: klee!








im an f2p!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I got Klee last night thanks to me not getting Yanfei when she was released!
But now I need to grind the materials and stuff for her.. woo hoo...


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Neb said:


> The gameplay and visuals have been great, but I’m noticing some lag on my base model PS4.
> 
> Edit: I might try the PC version since I heard it runs better.



I can handle some lag but Super Mario Maker 2 online multiplayer levels of lag could turn me off from wanting to play it for very long. I really hope it goes well for me as I just downloaded it to my PS4 Pro system and I don't really have another device that I will want to play it on. Hopefully, it comes to Mac at some point if a computer really is the best option (I will definitely consider it for my Macbook Pro if I enjoyed what bits and pieces I could play on the PS4).


----------



## skarmoury

oh my god lmao I got one (1) standard fate from levelling up Chongyun and I was like "hmm lemme do the ritual thing with the sitting on the Barbatos statue and let's video my luck" and aaaaa????


Spoiler: ;-;







Your browser is not able to display this video.





it's about TIME i finally got my first 5 star, and it's my favorite one from the standard banner    still main-ing Yanfei but I'm excited to see sir batman resting in my humble teapot


----------



## Rowlet28

skarmoury said:


> oh my god lmao I got one (1) standard fate from levelling up Chongyun and I was like "hmm lemme do the ritual thing with the sitting on the Barbatos statue and let's video my luck" and aaaaa????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380632
> 
> 
> it's about TIME i finally got my first 5 star, and it's my favorite one from the standard banner    still main-ing Yanfei but I'm excited to see sir batman resting in my humble teapot


Congrats on your Diluc! That summoning ritual actually worked LOL. It doesn't work for me sadly. I'm saving up my pity for a guaranteed Kazuha and I can't wait to get him!


----------



## skarmoury

Rowlet28 said:


> Congrats on your Diluc! That summoning ritual actually worked LOL. It doesn't work for me sadly. I'm saving up my pity for a guaranteed Kazuha and I can't wait to get him!


Thank you!! I didn't actually expect it to work but since I've never done the summoning rituals before today, I thought, eh it wouldn't hurt to try it out. It was a nice surprise LOL.   I'm doing all my future pulls that way 

And I'm saving for Kazuha too, good luck to the both of us!  Fingers crossed we get him. I'm hoping to get at least 50 fates for his banner, but at least right now I'm almost at hard pity (48 pity + 39 intertwined fate) so I hope he comes home!!


----------



## Midoriya

I used my daily wish from the Blessing of the Welkin Moon just now on the permanent banner (just trying to exchange for enhancement ores and mora at this point), and look who I got!







I wasn’t able to obtain Rosaria on the banner she debuted in, so I’m glad I was able to get her now.  Now I don’t think there’s any four star characters I’m missing unless I’m forgetting someone.


----------



## Rowlet28

The new abyss was fun and easier than the last one in my experience. I fully cleared it on my first attempt! 





Used one of my crowns on Zhongli since he's a favorite of mine. 





I also kind of have a side account on another server that I actively play on recently since it has gotten a C1 Eula, I also just crowned her today and I'm proud of the damage it makes considering I only have Protoype archaic as her weapon with no Bennett or Zhongli. 





Can't wait for Kazuha coming soon so I can hopefully test out a new character!


----------



## Midoriya

Just made it to AR 49!  Only one level to go until AR 50 and the next world level!






This is also probably going to end up being my main team throughout the rest of the game (except for in the Abyss).  I’m going for maximum damage output here as Diluc and Klee are heavy hitters, Eula does good, continuous damage, and Jean is there for healing mostly.  My team is steadily getting stronger as well.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Rowlet28 said:


> The new abyss was fun and easier than the last one in my experience. I fully cleared it on my first attempt!
> 
> View attachment 380860
> 
> Used one of my crowns on Zhongli since he's a favorite of mine.
> 
> View attachment 380858
> 
> I also kind of have a side account on another server that I actively play on recently since it has gotten a C1 Eula, I also just crowned her today and I'm proud of the damage it makes considering I only have Protoype archaic as her weapon with no Bennett or Zhongli.
> 
> View attachment 380861
> 
> Can't wait for Kazuha coming soon so I can hopefully test out a new character!


Omg what was your team comp for floor 12? I swear I was at 12-3 for like 2 hours just trying to 3 star it


----------



## Rowlet28

Cheremtasy said:


> Omg what was your team comp for floor 12? I swear I was at 12-3 for like 2 hours just trying to 3 star it


Here's my teams! I just use the usual Ganyu team and for the second half with Xiao! Bennett and Jean shreds the shield pretty quickly while Ganyu herself can do the job for the other half.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Pretty sure I'd be allowed to say this since the roles are public in the discord, but I'm really proud to say that I'm now an official Genshin Impact content creator (in the CC program)! ^^ When I found out I was honestly shaking for a while bc I just didn't know how likely it was that I'd be accepted. OTL Super happy that I've been granted this opportunity.


----------



## Midoriya

Cheremtasy said:


> Pretty sure I'd be allowed to say this since the roles are public in the discord, but I'm really proud to say that I'm now an official Genshin Impact content creator (in the CC program)! ^^ When I found out I was honestly shaking for a while bc I just didn't know how likely it was that I'd be accepted. OTL Super happy that I've been granted this opportunity.



Ayyyyy, congrats on getting accepted!  I found out about that and looked into it, but didn’t think it was for me.  Glad that TBT has our very own rep now though.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Midoriya said:


> Ayyyyy, congrats on getting accepted!  I found out about that and looked into it, but didn’t think it was for me.  Glad that TBT has our very own rep now though.


Thank you! And yeah that's fair lol. You'd definitely have to have the time to dedicate each month. For the artists they said you need 3 pieces minimum posted to your social(s) each month which I found to be pretty doable.


----------



## Neb

I pulled my first character in weeks!!! It’s Fishcl, my second archer. She’s definitely an upgrade from Amber, that’s for sure (in terms of stats).


----------



## Midoriya

Neb said:


> I pulled my first character in weeks!!! It’s Fishcl, my second archer. She’s definitely an upgrade from Amber, that’s for sure (in terms of stats).



Nice!!!  Are you still F2P?  That takes real guts to stick to that.  I don’t think I could do it.


----------



## skarmoury

Cheremtasy said:


> Pretty sure I'd be allowed to say this since the roles are public in the discord, but I'm really proud to say that I'm now an official Genshin Impact content creator (in the CC program)! ^^ When I found out I was honestly shaking for a while bc I just didn't know how likely it was that I'd be accepted. OTL Super happy that I've been granted this opportunity.


Oh my god, congratulations!! You definitely deserve that spot. Can't wait to see what you make! ❤



Neb said:


> I pulled my first character in weeks!!! It’s Fishcl, my second archer. She’s definitely an upgrade from Amber, that’s for sure (in terms of stats).


Ooo congrats on Fischl! She was my first 4 star (not including Noelle). She's been on my team since my early levels up until now, her Oz is a super great skill 



Midoriya said:


> Nice!!!  Are you still F2P?  That takes real guts to stick to that.  I don’t think I could do it.


I know this wasn't a reply to me but I promised myself never to spend on gacha, so I've basically gone through 40 levels F2P. I love parading around the world with my team of 4 stars (I do have one 5 star, Diluc, but I made it a challenge to not use him so he's still at level 1, untouched)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Finished buying everything in the Klee island adventure shop just in the nick of time. Now I'm finally getting around to the teapot stuff. Also really wishing I had Mona right now, here's hoping they come out with a Mona banner sometime soon..


----------



## Rowlet28

Not that I'm complaining but I literally got Jean thrice in a row haha. One was when I lost my 50/50, and the others were in Standard. I really wanted a weapon but I guess I'll make due for now. It was around the 46 pull so pretty nice. Jean cons are great to have ngl.


----------



## Parkai

so excited for kazuha!


----------



## Rowlet28

Parkai said:


> so excited for kazuha!


Same! I'm guarantees for him, can't wait for him to come home. Summoning the first minute his banner comes out.


----------



## skarmoury

So Kazuha banner has been out in Asia for about an hour now and guess who I got!



Spoiler: yea thats right



I lost my 50/50 LMAO
I had like 30 more pulls after Keqing but sadly didn’t get Kazuha :’) I was so sad even after a month of saving and manifesting for him to come home LOL I was shaking throughout my pulls 







And then I remembered I had like 23 starglitter I was hopefully saving for Bennett one day (because lmao guess who got 3 Razors and 3 Rosarias instead ahaha :’D) but then said “**** it Bennett was just in the shop last month so let’s just buy fates.”



Spoiler: and yea



I AM A HAPPY KAZUHA HAVER!!! IM SO HAPPY!!!
I was even losing all hope bc I was at my last fate when he came home LMAO







Genshin is a bittersweet thing. I am still not a Bennett haver.


----------



## Rowlet28

skarmoury said:


> So Kazuha banner has been out in Asia for about an hour now and guess who I got!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yea thats right
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my 50/50 LMAO
> I had like 30 more pulls after Keqing but sadly didn’t get Kazuha :’) I was so sad even after a month of saving and manifesting for him to come home LOL I was shaking throughout my pulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I remembered I had like 23 starglitter I was hopefully saving for Bennett one day (because lmao guess who got 3 Razors and 3 Rosarias instead ahaha :’D) but then said “**** it Bennett was just in the shop last month so let’s just buy fates.”
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and yea
> 
> 
> 
> I AM A HAPPY KAZUHA HAVER!!! IM SO HAPPY!!!
> I was even losing all hope bc I was at my last fate when he came home LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genshin is a bittersweet thing. I am still not a Bennett haver.


Congrats! Hope you enjoy Kazuha

As for me I also got him with my guaranteed! I didn't get Rosaria or Razor but I got C7 Bennett lmao which is useless. Nevertheless I'm happy to have gotten him now and he's so fun to use!
I can finally complete this 5 star Anemo team (Traveller doesn't count lol)


----------



## nyx~

Just did the 20 wishes I had saved up and sadly no Kazuha (being f2p is hard :'D) I'm going to try to save up more since I'm really close to my 50/50. I did get Rosaria that I've been wanting though so happy about that!


----------



## Midoriya

Didn’t get the five star banner character right away this time, so I whaled hard in order to get Kazuha.  It’s fine though because I had a bit of extra money to throw around.  : P






Also changing up my main team.  I’m going with my strongest characters this time.  Qiqi for healing, Klee and Diluc for DPS, and Kazuha will play the main variety role of both offense and support!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Looks like I made the wrong move making Traveller my main damage dealer. I'll switch to Razor until I can work up my wishes to have a nice supportive team or simply get a better five star (I have zero rn).


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m thinking of looking into downloading this game and was wondering if anyone could tell me what they like about the game, and if they have any tips what to do or not to do, who are good units, or anything else (personal opinions/recommendations)?. I do plan on looking up some guides, so I am not asking for an explanation on everything; saying this since the last time I asked for tips on something, I was told to look it up myself. Sill haven’t decided yet if I want to try it. I get overwhelmed by the guides with how much info they have so just wanted ask here for a few pointers or recommendations.

I did read some of the earlier posts  and found them helpful.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Dunquixote said:


> I’m thinking of looking into downloading this game and was wondering if anyone could tell me what they like about the game, and if they have any tips what to do or not to do, who are good units, or anything else (personal opinions/recommendations)?. I do plan on looking up some guides, so I am not asking for an explanation on everything; saying this since the last time I asked for tips on something, I was told to look it up myself. Sill haven’t decided yet if I want to try it. I get overwhelmed by the guides with how much info they have so just wanted ask here for a few pointers or recommendations.
> 
> I did read some of the earlier posts  and found them helpful.



One thing I find would be very helpful for any new player would be to get his/her stamina as high as possible as early as possible through collecting anemoculus and upgrading the *statue of the fallen.* This also gives a ton of primogems that can be used for character event wishes. It takes several hours but it is so worth it and there are many player-made maps that help pinpoint their exact location. Stamina is incredibly valuable when it comes to both travel and battles because the character can pull off more combo attacks in a row w/o getting tired. I've unfortunately been putting this off myself but now with harder bosses and a stamina hungry-main like Razor, I feel the need to go back and take my own advice XD

Make sure to pin the anemoculus locations whether you wish to use a player-made map or find them yourself once you find each one, since their locations never change and one will never respawn in said location.


----------



## Dunquixote

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> One thing I find would be very helpful for any new player would be to get his/her stamina as high as possible as early as possible through collecting anemoculus and upgrading the *statue of the fallen.* This also gives a ton of primogems that can be used for character event wishes. It takes several hours but it is so worth it and there are many player-made maps that help pinpoint their exact location. Stamina is incredibly valuable when it comes to both travel and battles because the character can pull off more combo attacks in a row w/o getting tired. I've unfortunately been putting this off myself but now with harder bosses and a stamina hungry-main like Razor, I feel the need to go back and take my own advice XD
> 
> Make sure to pin the anemoculus locations whether you wish to use a player-made map or find them yourself once you find each one, since their locations never change and one will never respawn in said location.



Thanks so much for taking the time to reply! I appreciate it very much. I will definitely make sure to do that


----------



## skarmoury

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Looks like I made the wrong move making Traveller my main damage dealer. I'll switch to Razor until I can work up my wishes to have a nice supportive team or simply get a better five star (I have zero rn).


There isn’t really a right or wrong way to play the game if you’re simply playing to enjoy! My friend who is now a meta player used to main the Traveller for so long too and got through most of the story, so it’s no problem at all  There’s a very famous Genshin player named bwaap who quite literally has a loaded team of the free characters (Traveller, Amber, Lisa, Kaeya) and even got through most of the Spiral Abyss with them. They have one of the best meta characters in the game (Ganyu) and benched her at level 1. Quite the madman but as I said, there’s really no ”wrong move” if you‘re not a hardcore meta player.

I too was disheartened when I didn’t have a 5-star character, believe it or not I got my first one (Diluc) at AR 38! And even then I benched him for the meantime because I liked my 4-star characters better. I’ll be building him some day but I’m still sticking with building my main Yanfei because I love her tons.



Dunquixote said:


> I’m thinking of looking into downloading this game and was wondering if anyone could tell me what they like about the game, and if they have any tips what to do or not to do, who are good units, or anything else (personal opinions/recommendations)?. I do plan on looking up some guides, so I am not asking for an explanation on everything; saying this since the last time I asked for tips on something, I was told to look it up myself. Sill haven’t decided yet if I want to try it. I get overwhelmed by the guides with how much info they have so just wanted ask here for a few pointers or recommendations.
> 
> I did read some of the earlier posts  and found them helpful.


What I love most about Genshin is that you can take your time to explore the world and the stories. It may be a gacha game at the end of the day, but the storyline and the characters don’t disappoint! If you’re new then I suggest taking things one at a time, you don’t have to maximize your team and get straight into the meta right away. I personally take my time to do the quests and stuff, if I just don‘t feel like it then I’ll put it off for the meantime.

That being said, I just want to share my favorite guide if you’re looking to build your team later on! It shows you the build you need for the recommended roles per character (DPS or main damage dealer, sub-DPS or your second-in-lines/elemental set-up people, and support or your shielders/healers).





						Genshin Impact Helper Team's Character Builds - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				



It’s pretty handy for later on in the game, especially when you understand most of the mechanics already. But again, don’t stress out on the meta if you’re just starting! A lot of the quality stuff for team building (i.e. 5-star artifacts) can only be farmed very late into the game. I don’t have a beginner’s guide for team building so you do have to look into it yourself, but in general I just search up posts and comments on Reddit.  The discussion on there is very useful!

Personal opinion: people are sleeping on Noelle. Noelle is a very beginner-friendly ‘free’ character, and I’ve used her throughout the main storyline. While she hits just okay for a DPS, her usefulness lies in her shield which also lets her heal teammates if she does damage with a shield on!


----------



## Dunquixote

skarmoury said:


> There isn’t really a right or wrong way to play the game if you’re simply playing to enjoy! My friend who is now a meta player used to main the Traveller for so long too and got through most of the story, so it’s no problem at all  There’s a very famous Genshin player named bwaap who quite literally has a loaded team of the free characters (Traveller, Amber, Lisa, Kaeya) and even got through most of the Spiral Abyss with them. They have one of the best meta characters in the game (Ganyu) and benched her at level 1. Quite the madman but as I said, there’s really no ”wrong move” if you‘re not a hardcore meta player.
> 
> I too was disheartened when I didn’t have a 5-star character, believe it or not I got my first one (Diluc) at AR 38! And even then I benched him for the meantime because I liked my 4-star characters better. I’ll be building him some day but I’m still sticking with building my main Yanfei because I love her tons.
> 
> 
> What I love most about Genshin is that you can take your time to explore the world and the stories. It may be a gacha game at the end of the day, but the storyline and the characters don’t disappoint! If you’re new then I suggest taking things one at a time, you don’t have to maximize your team and get straight into the meta right away. I personally take my time to do the quests and stuff, if I just don‘t feel like it then I’ll put it off for the meantime.
> 
> That being said, I just want to share my favorite guide if you’re looking to build your team later on! It shows you the build you need for the recommended roles per character (DPS or main damage dealer, sub-DPS or your second-in-lines/elemental set-up people, and support or your shielders/healers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genshin Impact Helper Team's Character Builds - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty handy for later on in the game, especially when you understand most of the mechanics already. But again, don’t stress out on the meta if you’re just starting! A lot of the quality stuff for team building (i.e. 5-star artifacts) can only be farmed very late into the game. I don’t have a beginner’s guide for team building so you do have to look into it yourself, but in general I just search up posts and comments on Reddit.  The discussion on there is very useful!
> 
> Personal opinion: people are sleeping on Noelle. Noelle is a very beginner-friendly ‘free’ character, and I’ve used her throughout the main storyline. While she hits just okay for a DPS, her usefulness lies in her shield which also lets her heal teammates if she does damage with a shield on!



Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. 

It looks like my phone can’t handle Genshin. It is lagging through the first cutscene. I am due to getting a new phone soon, but not sure if with three other gacha games downloaded if I will just run into storage space issue again and this lag.  I’m a bit bummed since I was really looking forward to trying this.


----------



## skarmoury

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.
> 
> It looks like my phone can’t handle Genshin. It is lagging through the first cutscene. I am due to getting a new phone soon, but not sure if with three other gacha games downloaded if I will just run into storage space issue again and this lag.  I’m a bit bummed since I was really looking forward to trying this.


No problem! I'm not an expert at Genshin but I'm glad I could help in any way ❤
Have you tried lowering the video quality and stuff in the settings? It might help.


----------



## Dunquixote

skarmoury said:


> No problem! I'm not an expert at Genshin but I'm glad I could help in any way ❤
> Have you tried lowering the video quality and stuff in the settings? It might help.



Ah thanks again ! I’ll try that. I honestly did not think of that . I didn’t think I had the option to access the settings until after the opening cutscene.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.
> 
> It looks like my phone can’t handle Genshin. It is lagging through the first cutscene. I am due to getting a new phone soon, but not sure if with three other gacha games downloaded if I will just run into storage space issue again and this lag.  I’m a bit bummed since I was really looking forward to trying this.



Phones tend to not run games very well imo especially big open-world games likes Genshin Impact and WOW. There are however phones specifically designed for gaming. They can be a bit pricy compared to regular phones I'd imagine but could be a good investment if you do this sort of thing a lot.  They of course can do everything a regular phone can while also playing games at a clear and crisp performance rate. I don't own a gaming phone myself so I unfortunately can't say for certain which one is the best but I'm sure youtubers and a quick google search can help with this.


----------



## Midoriya

I was wishing on the weapon banner today literally because I just needed more Mora (lol), and look what I got!







I’m going to be giving this sword to Kazuha, and Qiqi will get the Aquila Favonia sword that he has equipped currently.  That way they can both get really strong.  Speaking of getting strong, take a look at my Kazuha and Diluc right now (this is without any food items) 











Lastly, all of my first party members are up to level 70 now.  It’s going to be a long road to 80, and then eventually 90, but I can’t wait to see how much stronger they’ll become with enhanced five star weapons and the right artifacts.


----------



## Dunquixote

skarmoury said:


> No problem! I'm not an expert at Genshin but I'm glad I could help in any way ❤
> Have you tried lowering the video quality and stuff in the settings? It might help.



There was no way to adjust the settings before the first cutscene. since i am not sure if there is a way to view past cutscenes, i ended up uninstalling it for now and just hope my next phone—even with the same apps I use now, that I can play it with no lag issues.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

Does anyone else only play Genshin on PC?  My phone would probably run it but honestly, the combat feels better to me with my mouse and keyboard (though I have some friends that preferred an Xbox controller).  Being able to lower the world rating was a godsend and kept me in the game longer.  I'm hoping the rumor of Dainsleif eventually being playable is true.


----------



## Rowlet28

I've been having fun with Kazuha since he's released and now he's almost Level 90 with 8/8/8 talents. I tried to change up my teams for the abyss and Kazuha fit really nicely. The Mono Pyro comp for him is really strong and can shred the Lectors shields very fast with 30-40 second clears on the last chamber.


----------



## Midoriya

I made it to pity on the permanent banner, and look what I got!






Kind of odd that I would get a weapon featured in the weapon banner on the permanent banner, but it makes sense.  Now I have no reason to make any more wishes, so it’s time to start saving up primogems again.  

Here’s an update on my first party team’s stats.  I gave the Aquila Favonia sword to Qiqi, and the Freedom-Sworn sword is now level 70 and was given to Kazuha.  Other than that, I made sure to enhance Klee’s weapon (Lost Prayer to the Sacred Winds) and level it up to 70 as well.


















When I next play I’ll be doing the new Archon quest(s) since I haven’t started those yet.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Midoriya

I did my dailies for today, and then spammed the domain that has the Witches set (for Klee) because I had over 20 resin consumables, and just hit AR 50!  






Not going to ascend my world level yet.  I need to get all of my characters and their weapons to level 80 as well as the right artifacts for them.  But it’s nice to know I’m only 10 levels away from my goal of maxing out in Genshin Impact!


----------



## skarmoury

So my boyfriend started playing Genshin today.






...and he’s not my boyfriend anymore  (I’m just kidding). Though, a few non-hostile cuss words may have been said (by me) when he was streaming his beginner’s wishes and the shooting star turned gold. He was absolutely confused by what had happened lol; in general he was just really happy to have new characters to play and seemed to really like Keqing.


----------



## Midoriya

I just finished the Teapot quest, and woah… holy crap.  Does anyone else here besides myself just LOVE the housing feature in this game?  I feel like there’s so many possible ways you could decorate your home.  I chose the Cool Isle option for my realm style, and I’ll probably keep it that way.  My companion there is summer Jean 

I really hope they expand upon this feature in the future as I love it when games include things like this, and it being in Genshin Impact gives you more things to do in the game than there already were.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

Midoriya said:


> I just finished the Teapot quest, and woah… holy crap.  Does anyone else here besides myself just LOVE the housing feature in this game?  I feel like there’s so many possible ways you could decorate your home.  I chose the Cool Isle option for my realm style, and I’ll probably keep it that way.  My companion there is summer Jean
> 
> I really hope they expand upon this feature in the future as I love it when games include things like this, and it being in Genshin Impact gives you more things to do in the game than there already were.


I love the housing feature and as you level up your trust tank you unlock more of the domain.  I'm in the waterfalls and it's HUGE.


----------



## skarmoury

skarmoury said:


> So my boyfriend started playing Genshin today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and he’s not my boyfriend anymore ☺ (I’m just kidding). Though, a few non-hostile cuss words may have been said (by me) when he was streaming his beginner’s wishes and the shooting star turned gold. He was absolutely confused by what had happened lol; in general he was just really happy to have new characters to play and seemed to really like Keqing.


So you know how I posted my boyfriend’s first beginner banner pull and he got keqing?
Well here’s his second beginner banner pull. Oh my _god_.






I cannot be joking, his character roster is just the free characters plus two 5-stars.  At this point I’m going to give my account to him and let him pull my wishes.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Did anyone else read about the new update coming?? I love the look of Ayaka and Sayu! Probably gonna save for Kokomi and maybe Raiden though


----------



## Midoriya

New update coming out soon!  Here’s the video for it that dropped today.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

Midoriya said:


> New update coming out soon!  Here’s the video for it that dropped today.


Yoooo!  Holy cow.  We're actually going to Inazuma soon?!  I'm super excited.


----------



## Midoriya

Version 2.0 is almost here!


----------



## Thunder

its still weird thinking that inazuma is actually coming considering how long we've waited.


----------



## Midoriya

The Genshin Impact Version 2.0 update is out!  Good luck to all of those wishing for Ayaka!  I’m going to be skipping this banner and saving for Yoimiya for… a certain purpose I’ll reveal later on in this thread.  

Here’s the update deets in case anyone’s interested.









						Version 2.0 "The Immovable God and the Eternal Euthymia" Update Details
					

Genshin Impact is an open-world action RPG. In the game, set forth on a journey across a fantasy world called Teyvat. In this vast world, you can explore seven nations, meet a diverse cast of characters with unique personalities and abilities, and fight powerful enemies together with them, all...




					genshin.mihoyo.com


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been working on my team before going to Inazuma.  I want to get them all to level 90 and their weapons there as well before going as I’ve heard from others that it can be rough there.  Just tonight I finally finished getting everyone on my first team to level 80.  Now comes the long, arduous task of maxing their levels out with their final ascension.  In case anyone was wondering, yes, I’m building an all Pyro team for the overworld.  Qiqi will be replaced with Yoimiya once she’s released.  Inspired by @Rowlet28 ’s all Anemo team.



Spoiler: team stats


----------



## Midoriya

Played a LOT of Genshin Impact today and finally achieved my first level 90 character!  It’s not much yet as I still need to farm better artifacts for him, but I’m glad I’m making good progress on my all Pyro team.  Next on the list will be to ascend Hu Tao for the final time.


----------



## Hat'

I actually got Ayaka on the 2.0's release day, and I got her C1 yesterday lol. I was totally not expecting that, i just wanted to get up to 60 pity before starting to save for kokomi. i was really happy because i was planning to use her in my future team (which would be Klee, Kokomi, Zhongli and Ayaka!). Her C1 is really good so I'm so happy! 
I'm also extremely excited for Kokomi, like, you have no idea. I'm definitely gonna be skipping everyone until her, and i'll be pulling for her weapon aswell because of how pretty and amazing it is! I still have to wait for about a month before her banner but I'm still gonna be talking about her everyday until then.


----------



## Midoriya

Played a LOT of Genshin Impact again today and managed to ascend Hu Tao for the final time as well as max her level out!  Up next on the list will be Klee.  I’ve also decided that I’m going to deviate from my earlier plan and go ahead and go to Inazuma before my team is any stronger so I don’t miss out on the event rewards.


----------



## Midoriya

A new Pyro character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven’t already.

-------------------------------

I’m going to be wishing on this banner for sure.  After having done her story quest and learning more about her, she has become my favorite character in the game.  I can really relate to Yoimiya in the sense that I like to entertain others and make others happy.  I also got the chance to try her out during her trial in the game, and I really love her special as well.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is up to 2,895 saved primogems.  I managed to earn a ton from completing the event challenges and quests in Inazuma.  Been getting some from Blessing of the Welkin Moon in the game as well.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:*

Yoimiya introduction and character information
The “Summer Night Mementos” Web Event

Credit goes to my good friend @Ryumia for the styling of this post.​


----------



## Midoriya

I did it!  My character RNG carried me again and I won the 50/50 for Yoimiya four minutes into the banner!






With this, my overworld Pyro team is complete.   






Also got Sayu as well.


----------



## Midoriya

A new Electro character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------

I will not be wishing on this banner.  I don't have enough primogems or interest in the Raiden Shogun to wish for her.  I may change my mind at some point because she's an Archon, but for the most part I'm going to skip.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is up to 600 saved primogems.  I spent some on the weapon banner in hopes of getting the Thundering Pulse bow, but to no avail.  I guess it doesn't matter right now anyway since there's no characters close to coming out that I'm interested in.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:*

Version 2.1 "Floating World Under the Moonlight" Trailer
Genshin Impact - Initial Top-Up Bonus Reset
Version 2.1 Update Preview: Fishing Gameplay Details
GENSHIN CONCERT 2021 - Melodies of an Endless Journey (teaser 1)
The Inazuma Diaries: Watatsumi Island & Seirai Island

Credit goes to my good friend @Ryumia for the styling of this post.​


----------



## Midoriya

Well, I said I wasn't going for the Raiden Shogun, but I got her!   











With the Viola Seelie.


----------



## nyx~

Finally got my first 5 star weapon! Not super happy it's a bow but, better than nothing! Gave it to Fischl for now since she's the main bow user I use.



 No luck for Baal or Sara but I got Sucrose who was one of the 4 stars I still needed. Probably not going to roll again on the limited banner for a while since I'm still saving up for Gorou & Thoma (and a possible Albedo rerun)!


----------



## pipty

Gon said:


> Well, I said I wasn't going for the Raiden Shogun, but I got her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Viola Seelie.



That banner luck though 2 5*


----------



## Midoriya

Ascended Klee for the final time!  Was able to get just enough resources to ascend her and max her level out.  











Up next will be Yoimiya, and then I can start farming for artifacts.


----------



## Aurita

Didn’t know I wanted her until I pulled her and omg she is so pretty  but I really want kokomi so here’s hoping I win the 50/50 >___< 

also if anyone is farming for severed fate artifacts,  hit me up bc I need some good ones


----------



## ForgottenT

Aurita said:


> if anyone is farming for severed fate artifacts,  hit me up bc I need some good ones



Are you on EU server?


----------



## Aurita

ForgottenT said:


> Are you on EU server?


Ahhh no I’m in the US server


----------



## Midoriya

Just finished the most recent Archon quests, the Raiden Shogun's story quest, and reached adventure rank 54!  Now there's only one more level to go until I'm stuck for awhile (55-60 is BRUTAL).


----------



## Midoriya

Recently spent some primogems on the weapon banner, and I got these nice items back-to-back.  I ended up leveling both of them up to 80 and then gave them to Eula and Raiden Shogun respectively.  I also have C2 Diluc now as well.


----------



## Midoriya

A new Hydro character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven't already.

------------------------------- 

I will be wishing on this banner.  I have a fair amount of resources saved up, so I figure why not.  Worse case scenario is that I don't get her and have to start saving again.  She's not a character I necessarily need (since I have Mona), but I do want to wish for her anyway.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is up to 797 saved primogems.  I also have 11 Intertwined Fates saved and around 2,900 Genesys Crystals saved as well.  I'll use all of those plus the fates and however many primogems I have on the Kokomi banner when it arrives, and hope for the best.

------------------------------- 

*Check these links out down below too:*

Sangonomiya Kokomi character information

------------------------------- 

In other news, I ascended Yoimiya for the final time today, which means my all Pyro team is fully leveled up!  

















Credit goes to my good friend @Ryumia for the styling of this post.​


----------



## Midoriya

Mixed and matched my artifacts a couple days ago and now my all Pyro team is much stronger.  It's still far from ideal because I don't have CW x4 on my characters, but at least the damage output is much higher.  So ready to finally be AR 55, WL 8, and for the release of Kokomi!



Spoiler: character stats



Diluc:




Hu Tao:




Klee:




Yoimiya:


----------



## moo_nieu

good luck to everyone pulling for kokomi! the catalyst on the weapons banner looks really cool too, but i probably wont try for it unless i get kokomi on the first few tries


----------



## moo_nieu

i am in pain lol i spent over 19k of the primogems i saved up only to lose the 50/50 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2021

;-; i spent my shop currency to buy more and pulled her. i am so happy, my goodness what an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## _Rainy_

moo_nieu said:


> i am in pain lol i spent over 19k of the primogems i saved up only to lose the 50/50
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2021
> 
> ;-; i spent my shop currency to buy more and pulled her. i am so happy, my goodness what an emotional rollercoaster


Congrats!


----------



## Cheremtasy

moo_nieu said:


> i am in pain lol i spent over 19k of the primogems i saved up only to lose the 50/50
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2021
> 
> ;-; i spent my shop currency to buy more and pulled her. i am so happy, my goodness what an emotional rollercoaster


Damn... Fs in chat
Who did u lose ur 50-50 to?


----------



## Midoriya

I won the 50/50 for Kokomi!  My character RNG carries me again!


----------



## moo_nieu

Totoroki said:


> Congrats!


thanks!  i decided i wasnt going to give up lol im glad i ended up pulling her bc i doubt i would save up enough to reach pity before the banner ends



Cheremtasy said:


> Damn... Fs in chat
> Who did u lose ur 50-50 to?


qiqi. i hope to eventually get c6 for the team resurrect so it wasnt a total loss (plus shes adorable )


----------



## _Rainy_

moo_nieu said:


> thanks!  i decided i wasnt going to give up lol im glad i ended up pulling her bc i doubt i would save up enough to reach pity before the banner ends
> 
> 
> qiqi. i hope to eventually get c6 for the team resurrect so it wasnt a total loss (plus shes adorable )


Oh dang a qiqi constellation Kokomi. I’m happy for you. They’re both so cute


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Spoiler: 5 Star Weapons











Just really pleased with the pulls I had today. I had saved up 16 fates and 29k primos. First I got Kokomi,and had 16k-ish primos left over. Then I decided to roll on the 5 star weapon banner, got Jade Cutter, had 9k primos left, then spent 3k more primos to get Kokomi's donut!!
Slightly tempted to try get Kokomi C1 but I might save my primos for either Hu Tao C2+ or Yae and/or the datamined Yunjin...


----------



## Midoriya

I did it!!!  It took ten months since I started playing _Genshin Impact _in November of last year, but I finally reached Adventure Rank 55 and World Level 8!!! Now, the real grind begins.


----------



## ForgottenT

Huh found out you can show off all of your info on HoYoLab.
Here's M*ine*
Also if anyone needs help on EU servers feel free to ask.


----------



## Neb

After weeks of grinding I increased my adventure rank by ten levels! Most of my friends are in the fifties, so it’s nice to catch up to them.

edit: Accidentally talked about an unrelated game,


----------



## Katgamer

I got kokomi! Time for ganyu


----------



## Midoriya

Aloy is now released across all platforms for the game, so I got her yesterday.






I also decided to wish on the Childe banner despite not initially wanting him, and I got him!  Now I have both Mona, Kokomi, AND Childe (Tartaglia).


----------



## windloft

Done most of my general artifact grinding for my current characters: i'm ignoring Childe for this run so I can prep for Hu Tao next month. I'll be most likely focusing most of my resin on leylines : i'd like to hit 10 - 15 million mora by next month!


----------



## dragonair

Childe's banner is almost over, I hope all Hu Tao wanters become Hu Tao havers! (and Thoma, lol) Probably gonna be aiming for Hu Tao's C1 since I got her on her first banner but I'm at my 50/50 so I'll probably just stop rolling and save for Albedo or Itto if I lose it. Not sure who I want out of the two yet though. TT v TT


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I need to get back to Genshin am yet another PS4 player lol. All good though seemingly lost my PC account somehow strange  waiting for husbando Itto as of rn the only two husbandos for me were Xiao and Zhongli lmao o/ time to add a third and also just have to wait for Kokomi rerun in a million years haha. I've been too caught up in certain app games so took some hiatus from Genshin atm : )


----------



## Midoriya

The Hu Tao rerun banner dropped today, and I got Hu Tao C1!  I then proceeded to whale to get the Staff of Homa because I wanted it really badly.  Also managed to get Elegy for the End and gave it to Yoimiya.  My Pyro team is going to get even stronger now.   



Spoiler: Da hauuuuuuuulllllll


----------



## th8827

I saved up about 50 Wished during Childe's banner, since I had him already.

I started dumping the wishes into Hu Tao's banner, hoping to get her.

I won the 50/50 around wish 40 and got Hu Tao, then lost the 50/50 and got a Keqing in the next 10 pull. Also pulled 4 copies of Thoma, but 0 Sayu (she is still stuck at C0).

The only basic banner 5 star that I don't have is Mona, and she is the one that I wanted the most.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

I spent too much to get a second Childe/Tartaglia last banner.  I was only hoping for Thoma but got two Sayus instead.  Back to saving for when/if we ever get Danslief.


----------



## dragonair

Had 80 wishes saved for Hu Tao but got her C1 on my first 10 pull lol. Finally got C6 Diona who's my current healer and got Sayu as well! Spent my last 20 on the weapon banner and got the Elegy bow which I'm gonna put on Venti. It was a very good pull day~


----------



## UndertaleFan_92

I played for over a month and really enjoyed it, haven't played it since though. I really like open world games, exploring, collecting things, ect.


----------



## Rinpane

I’ve spent more time on other games recently but I’m gonna start logging in more to collect materials; 3 weeks untill 2.3, where Gorou’s becoming playable.  I have a good amount of wishes so I’m hoping to get a lot of constellations. Only thing left is an official notice of the banner he’s on. If he’s on Itto’s banner, then I guess I’m going to have another tall, claymore-wielding dude sitting on the bench.

Also congrats for everyone who’s posted their pulls above, as well as good luck to anyone who is planning to do some pulls.


----------



## Midoriya

Not a new character update, but just wanted to share that I finally reached max friendship with Diluc and got his name card!


----------



## rosabelle

I don’t know how many bows they plan to give me :’D still hoping I get homa before the banner ends. Please don’t let me hit hard pity lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Been playing for about a year already. Got Hu Tao early on in her first banner, but don’t really use her in the Overworld because of her Hp drain. Currently saving for Yae and am not really interested in most of the characters coming before her. However, I do need to rack up some stardust so I can get the monthly fates so decided to pull for Staff of Homa. Glad to get it in 20 pulls.
After that then decided to Yolo for C1 Hu Tao and was able to win the 50/50 and get her. Been using her more in the overworld now and never had this much fun with her until now.


----------



## dragonair

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Been playing for about a year already. Got Hu Tao early on in her first banner, but don’t really use her in the Overworld because of her Hp drain. Currently saving for Yae and am not really interested in most of the characters coming before her. However, I do need to rack up some stardust so I can get the monthly fates so decided to pull for Staff of Homa. Glad to get it in 20 pulls.
> After that then decided to Yolo for C1 Hu Tao and was able to win the 50/50 and get her. Been using her more in the overworld now and never had this much fun with her until now.


Congrats on C1 Hu Tao! I'm also saving for Yae, I wish you luck on her banner!!


----------



## ChocoPie22

I play on my PC, and I have attempted to play on mobile, but my phone just does not have enough storage for it. If your computer has a lot of storage you should be fine, but I find myself deleting games with the updates, the most recent one was 10 GB.
I think I first downloaded it a year ago, but I did not play much until the Raiden Shogun banner (September 1), when you first start playing it is incredibly easy to get primogems (the currency to get characters), but as you play more and finish the story quests and world quests, you can only really get primogems from commissions (daily quests), events, world exploration, daily login, and maintenance rewards. Although that seems like a lot, commissions only give you 60 primogems, events vary, but typically fall around 480 primogems which is just enough for 3 wishes. Eventually, you cannot explore the world as you run out of chests, seelies, and puzzles to find. Daily login is I think 20 primogems for every 5 days, and maintenance rewards are only for big updates like 2.1 to 2.2 and those give you 300-600 primogems.
Character banners cost a lot to wish on, one wish costs 160 primogems and you have around a 0.1% chance to get a 5 star before you hit 75 wishes. After 75 your chances slowly increase and if you hit 90 wishes then you get an automatic 5 star. But don't forget about the 50/50 where if you pulled a character on the event banner as your most recent 5-star on the event banner there is a 50% chance for you to get the 5-star event character or a 50% chance for you to get a 5 star character from the standard banner which are Diluc, Jean, Keqing, Mona, and Qiqi. So for a soft pity (75 wishes), that is around 12,000 primogems if you're lucky you may get a character before then, but if you have to reach hard pity (90 wishes) then that is 14,400 primogems, which is a huge amount considering how difficult it is to get primogems.
Now it is a pretty good game if you ignore the gacha system, the art is wonderfully beautiful, all of the characters have so much detail and their animations are fantastic, the scenery is just beautiful, and the fighting system is pretty good, however every 5 levels your world level goes up, which means it gets harder, but some of the levels you need to do an ascension quest before your world level goes up. It is pretty easy to get underleveled quickly if you are not leveling your character's level, talents, weapons, and artifacts. The domains are also pretty nice, giving you pretty good rewards (for me at least) with each fight. And if the gacha system throws you off, don't worry there are 4-star characters which are much easier to get, if you wish on the standard banner with standard wishes (not primogems, you can get standard wishes from other sources) you can get a 4-star character, on the event banners there are 3 of these characters that you are guaranteed to get.

TLDR: The gacha system is pretty bad except for 4-stars, takes too long to get characters I want, art is amazing, the fighting system is good, don't forget to level your characters or the game will get hard quickly.


----------



## th8827

I was 20 Wishes towards the next pity when Hu Tao's banner ended. I currently have 11 Wishes saved up.

I hope to get Gorou and Itto when their banner comes up. 

If I don't get Itto I'll be bummed, but it'll be fine... I also want other upcoming characters, so I'll live.


----------



## dragonair

I actually at this point have no clue who I'm going to pull for. Yae's looking like another electro DPS and I already have Raiden and Keqing so I really don't need another one. Shenhe looked promising but apparently she's not going to be as good of a support for Ayaka as I thought. Might just end up pulling for Ganyu, idk.


----------



## shendere

I actually don't have any geo characters built, LOL I really need a good one that fits my play style and team. I wanted zhongli but slacked off on pulling for him both times. I'll either wait around or see what Itto can offer me.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m not going to be wishing for Itto (forgot to do a new character post for him, but oh well).  I have more than 40 wishes saved so far and I’m guaranteed, however.  Going to keep saving for a possible Ganyu rerun as there have been rumors of one, and I’d really like to add her to my overworld team.

In other news I managed to reach max friendship with Hu Tao tonight and obtained her name card.  She’s only the third character I’ve done this with after Qiqi and Diluc.  Up next will be Klee, who is at level nine friendship.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I hopped on recently to continue to Inazuma story since I'm behind. I ended up pulling for Itto and somehow got him! I used every wish I had which wasn't much and on the very last pull I got him. Now the leveling up pain begins...


----------



## Midoriya

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hopped on recently to continue to Inazuma story since I'm behind. I ended up pulling for Itto and somehow got him! I used every wish I had which wasn't much and on the very last pull I got him. Now the leveling up pain begins...



Hey, congrats!  That’s some clutch character RNG right there.  Best of luck leveling him.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Tried rolling for Itto today.. I'm like 68 into pity and ended up getting Diluc. Everything's going according to plan >:3

I want C1-C2 Zhongli SO bad. He's my favorite character and I don't even have him yet T^T
So here's to hoping I can save up enough for him since I'm already guaranteed c:


----------



## Midoriya

A new Cryo character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven’t already.

-------------------------------

I won’t be wishing on this banner.  I’m saving my primogems for the Ganyu rerun.  I’m guaranteed and in need of a Cryo DPS more than a Cryo support.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is up to 14,367 saved primogems.  I also have 7 intertwined fates saved.  Shenhe is being released with Yun jin as well as a rerun of Xiao in the first phase banner.  Zhongli and Ganyu are having reruns in the second phase, which doesn’t start until January 25th, giving me plenty of time to save up even more primogems since I’m playing more now.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:*

Event Wish "Epitome Invocation" - Boosted Drop Rate for Calamity Queller (Polearm) and Primordial Jade Winged-Spear (Polearm)!
Event Wish "Epitome Invocation" - Boosted Drop Rate for Vortex Vanquisher (Polearm) and Amos' Bow (Bow)!
"Fleeting Colors in Flight" Event: Take part to obtain Ningguang's outfit and a 4-star character from Liyue of your choice
Daily Login Event: "May Fortune Find You"
"Flowing Lights and Colors" - Lantern Rite Gifts
Archon Quest Interlude Chapter: Act I - "The Crane Returns on the Wind" Coming Soon
Event Wish "Gentry of Hermitage" - Boosted Drop Rate for "Vago Mundo" Zhongli (Geo)!
Event Wish "Invitation to Mundane Life" - Boosted Drop Rate for "Vigilant Yaksha" Xiao (Anemo)!
Event Wish "Adrift in the Harbor" - Boosted Drop Rate for "Plenilune Gaze" Ganyu (Cryo)!
Event Wish "The Transcendent One Returns" - Boosted Drop Rate for "Lonesome Transcendence" Shenhe (Cryo)!
Paimon's Sneak Peek at Version 2.4 New Events - Phase I
"The Crane in the Clouds" Web Event Has Begun!​


----------



## nerfeddude

Shenhe doesn't interest me too much, but Zhongli's rerun...I want geo grandpa so badly aghhhhh. I adore his character design and personality(and, well, his impenetrable shield and columns useful for climbing👁👁). He would be a perfect third geo character for my geo team together with Itto and Gorou.
Currently I have 80+ wishes saved and 62 wishes made towards the pity(yes, it took me THIS long to get Gorou instead of ten billion constellations for Xiangling or Barbara. But hey, at least I unintentionally got a quick C1 for my boy Itto, I'm not complaining...), so I'm pretty confident I'll get Zhongli. Now I'm just going to patiently wait and collect materials for him...


----------



## Midoriya

As is the case with the past couple times I said I wouldn’t wish for a new character, I decided to wish for Shenhe after all and got her since I was guaranteed.  Planning to build a superconduct team with her, Eula, Zhongli, and Raiden Shogun.  If that doesn’t work out, then idk, I’ll use her on another team.


----------



## Midoriya

So, funnily enough, my character RNG comes through for me again.  I made only seven wishes on the Xiao banner and got a Keqing con, so now I’m guaranteed again.  I’m going to save my guarantee for Yae Miko and start building up primos again.

I also finished the newest Archon quest/Shenhe’s story quest, and the Enkanomiya quests as well.  I have to say that I’ve really enjoyed this update so far.  They added a good amount of new content while we continue to wait for Sumeru.


----------



## Midoriya

I didn’t whale for Shenhe because I already had enough primos to get her, but I _did _whale for her weapon because the opportunity was too good to pass up.  And uh, it was worth it.  This thing’s attack stat outranks other five star weapons of the same level.  I think it’s supposed to be that way though because of how Shenhe plays as a character.


----------



## Shoutarous

if anyone would like to play sometime, feel free to DM me for my UID~<3 I play on NA/America </3

As for general talk I have these general characters built:
-kaeya, diluc, xiao, barbara, benny, gorou, itto,childe, tohma, chongyun <3


----------



## th8827

I pulled Itto in his banner, and stopped pulling. I then pulled Shuhen during the first 10 pull on her banner as soon as it dropped.


----------



## moo_nieu

wondering what parties everyone else is using?? i keep getting these youtube video recommendations saying "why no one plays (insert genshin character)" and its almost always the characters i play T-T

my current three most used parties are: 
jean, yoimiya, kokomi, and keqing
jean, klee, kokomi, and keqing
jean, qiqi, kokomi, and keqing

im super excited for the ganyu rerun coming up as id love to replace qiqi with her cryo bow :3 i really enjoy the bow characters, and its nice to have them when exploring for hunting and getting the pesky hillichurls off high ground. also i only recently started using qiqi again since acquiring kokomi and i really like the freeze effect combined with keqings electro attacks so ill probably switch my main party to jean, ganyu, kokomi, and keqing (assuming im lucky enough to acquire her!) right now i have enough primogems saved up for a guarenteed pity, but im also on my 50/50 so we shall see what happens x3




despite pining for new characters, i still have not adequately built my current ones   currently in the process of farming artifacts for all of my characters. theyre all at level 80 with level 80 weapons, but it doesnt feel right for me to work on their final ascension until they actually have good artifact sets. right now ive just got random stuff equipped lol im almost to ar 55 so im super excited for the better drops, and ill probably use all my saved up resin to hunt artifacts once i ascend!


----------



## Rowlet28

My overworld team rn is 4 Geo with Itto, Gorou, Albedo, and Zhongli. Its pretty good and I love that this team uses my favorite characters while also synergizing very well with each other. I just love Geo and Anemo characters in general which I have all of the characters in thise elements at the moment. Most of my 5 star characters are already level 90 including the weapons as well as 2 of them triple crowned as they deserve it.


----------



## Midoriya

Currently using and building Diluc, Hu Tao, Raiden Shogun, and Sangonomiya Kokomi on my overworld team.  I like that Kokomi goes so well with Hu Tao, and Raiden Shogun adds more damage with her elemental skill.  Once I’m done building this team I’ll be working on my Spiral Abyss teams.


----------



## Midoriya

Wished for Ganyu and got her since I was guaranteed.  I’m going to try using a melting team featuring Yoimiya, Ganyu, Kazuha, and Shenhe.  I wanted to use a unique team, and this is about as unique as it gets.  Will be fun building them and seeing how they perform.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Bumpin' this.

I've got sooo many updates?! I pulled Zhongli on stream a week or two ago... And a few days later, got him to C1 while I was on break at work! Since then, I lost 50/50 to him on Jean. Well, this was before I got him to C1. Sooo... My plans are to either; save for Yae, or pull for C2 Zhongli. If I lose 50/50 for C2 Zhongli, I'll pull for Yae. I already have C1 Raiden.  



Spoiler: ?? Perhaps Banner Spoilers



I heard she's going to be in Phase 2? So I might not pull for her once she gets a rerun.



Anyways! With the help of @Midoriya (and many others), since I've last posted...
I pre-farmed for Zhongli and grinded my way to AR 50 so I could ascend my beloved Zhongli to 90. And I did!




(ignore the Activate Windows, lol)
But! LOOK at that HP! ;w; So proud of him! Maybe I can get it higher, but he's a powerhouse right now. In my eyes, anyways. My strongest character besides my DPS Eula ❤

I also ascended Xingqiu to level 90! With the help of Riley and his lovely Yoimiya c:





Notice how I have Zhongli at level 5 friendship? LOL. I got him two-ish weeks ago, and within the first week he was already half-way through friendship level 3. I love him SO much... Only the best for ma bebe ❤❤❤

As far as his talents go... 8/8/9. I'm trying to double-crown him (as I only have two crowns at the moment), sooo I'm aiming for... 9/10/10. ^^ However, I'm increeeedibly Mora Poor after ascending Diona to 80 and working on her talents a bit.

I'm not sure who I'd like to have on my 'dream team', but I know I'm DEEEFINITELY keeping Zhongli and Xingqiu, as I've been sorta maining Xingqiu since I've pulled him. And I use Zhongli pretty well, too.

I might try to snag Ganyu, but I'm not so sure ;v;

Anyways. Back to teams.

I think I might have this set-up.

Zhongli -_ Burst Support _/ Maybe _Physical DPS_? I'm not sure yet ; v ; I just know for a fact I want him on my team FOR GOOD. I'm using *Deathmatch* for him at the moment.
Xingqiu - _Off-Field DPS_ with* Sacrificial Swor*d (should be R3+ but I currently only have it at R2... T^T)
Diona - _Support _with *Sacrificial Bow*
Eula - _DPS _with either *Serpent Spine* or *Prototype Archaic*.

What do you guys think...? ;v; Would this be a decent set-up? Should I swap Diona with Bennett maybe? Here's all I have currently.






Spoiler: Character List



From left to right/top to bottom; Xingqiu, Eula, Zhongli, Yanfei, Diona, Raiden Shogun, Beidou, Benneet, Xiangling, Diluc, Kujou Sara, Traveler (PLEASE DON'T JUDGE ME FOR ASCENDING HER ALL THE WAY TO 80+ LOL), Kaeya, Lisa, Jean, Yun Jin, Noelle, Ningguang, Sucrose, Barbara, Amber, Keqing, Rosaria, Fischl, Aloy, Sayu, Chongyun, Xinyan.



This is the team my friend had suggested me to use BEFORE I pulled Zhongli.





I would really prefer to have a team with Zhongli. Sooo, if you guys have any suggestions, I'm SOOO open to hearing them! ^^ That's all for now c:


----------



## Midoriya

I finished the Fleeting Colors in Light event this morning and managed to get everything from the shop.  Just wanted to share some of the images from it:































( I’ll be back to make a character intro post about Yae.   )


----------



## moo_nieu

Midoriya said:


> I finished the Fleeting Colors in Light event this morning and managed to get everything from the shop.  Just wanted to share some of the images from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I’ll be back to make a character intro post about Yae.   )


the events are so fun and lantern rite is especially gorgeous   and yes we need some love for yae in here. im so hype for her banner! i have a little over a hundred wishes but im hoping to pull yae miko and raiden shogun (they must be united!) and my 50/50 is still up so we shall see if i get lucky... good luck to anyone hoping for yae!!


----------



## Midoriya

I got Yae Miko!  I was guaranteed, so not much of a surprise, but I'm so excited to be able to use Diluc, Hu Tao, Raiden Shogun, and Yae Miko on a team.  Pyro and Electro are my favorite Visions in this game.






(Forgot to do a character intro post for her, but oh well)


----------



## moo_nieu

Midoriya said:


> I got Yae Miko!  I was guaranteed, so not much of a surprise, but I'm so excited to be able to use Diluc, Hu Tao, Raiden Shogun, and Yae Miko on a team.  Pyro and Electro are my favorite Visions in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Forgot to do a character intro post for her, but oh well)


i know i already said this, but congrats!! i love her so much, her abilities are beautiful. i just need more heros wits for her, but hopefully the new event will give plenty c: good luck to anyone still trying to pull her!

also, i only just noticed the share button -_-; could i have been getting free primogems for each 5 star pull this whole time?! shoot


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm assuming the answer is obviously PC, but if I want to start playing this game (I do) - PC over mobile, right?


----------



## moo_nieu

Foreverfox said:


> I'm assuming the answer is obviously PC, but if I want to start playing this game (I do) - PC over mobile, right?


ive played with both and absolutely recommend pc over mobile! feel free to add me if you start playing, my uid is 610830059 c:


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I got Yae Miko today! Not sure when I'll have the motivation to get her on par with the rest of my team though, I haven't played in months


----------



## Yanrima~

Despite the issues that the game has (no proper in-game login bonus, resins, etc.), I admit, I do play it from time to time for commission quest dailies and some events. My first 5-star is Venti since I played in October 2020. I'm always F2P in this game.

Might as well share a few screenshots from here.

From Albedo banner re-run:




From Zhongli banner re-run:




My current team:


----------



## moo_nieu

Yanrimasart said:


> Despite the issues that the game has (no proper in-game login bonus, resins, etc.), I admit, I do play it from time to time for commission quest dailies and some events. My first 5-star is Venti since I played in the game's launch. I'm always F2P in this game.
> 
> Might as well share a few screenshots from here
> 
> From Albedo banner re-run:
> View attachment 430603
> 
> From Zhongli banner re-run:
> View attachment 430605
> 
> My current team:
> View attachment 430607


i love venti! i still havent pulled him, but hes a great character. its not in-game, but you can get daily check-in rewards on hoyolab (theres a website and app). also idk if you use your realm at all, but you earn realm currency each hour which you can use to buy some nice materials like heros wits, artifact/weapon exp materials, transient resin once per week, and mora. i also wish we could get more rewards beyond those and the little we get from the daily commissions/battle pass though .-.



Spoiler: realm depot


----------



## Yanrima~

moo_nieu said:


> i love venti! i still havent pulled him, but hes a great character. its not in-game, but you can get daily check-in rewards on hoyolab (theres a website and app). also idk if you use your realm at all, but you earn realm currency each hour which you can use to buy some nice materials like heros wits, artifact/weapon exp materials, transient resin once per week, and mora. i also wish we could get more rewards beyond those and the little we get from the daily commissions though .-.


I've used to check in on Hoyolab, yet I'm a bit puzzled at why they didn't implement it in-game. Other gacha games like FGO and Granblue Fantasy have in-game daily login bonus. As for the resin system, the resin should've uncap whenever you reach a higher adventure rank level. The game had potential yet, it's a long way to go since it is in need of a number of quality-of-life updates in-game in my opinion.


----------



## moo_nieu

Yanrimasart said:


> I've used to check in on Hoyolab, yet I'm a bit puzzled at why they didn't implement it in-game. Other gacha games like FGO and Granblue Fantasy have in-game daily login bonus. As for the resin system, the resin should've uncap whenever you reach a higher adventure rank level. The game had potential yet, it's a long way to go since it is in need of a number of quality-of-life updates in-game in my opinion.


yeah true i guess they just want to advertise their forum or something haha and absolutely. i would love some qol updates, especially a way to upgrade the max resin


----------



## Foreverfox

moo_nieu said:


> ive played with both and absolutely recommend pc over mobile! feel free to add me if you start playing, my uid is 610830059 c:


I just added you! Just started tonight


----------



## Midoriya

Just wanted to say that I've finally settled on my ideal overworld team (before building any abyss teams).  Hu Tao pairs well with Kokomi as well as Yae/Raiden, and the team still has a main DPS, sub DPS, support, and healer.







(If you guys want to add me feel free to.  My UID is at the bottom right corner of the image)


----------



## skarmoury

I cleared the abyss for the first time today since playing about a year ago!! I wasn’t all that confident in my skill, plus I’m a very light spender ($15 total so far) so I didn’t think I could do much with my very few 5* characters. But I managed to pull through despite the limitations! I don’t mean to 36* the abyss anyway, not worth my sanity tbh LOL. I just want to clear spiral abyss for the little extra challenge. It motivates me to keep building my characters, even at a slow pace ^o^

My favorite part in all of this is that I got to use my favorite characters, Kokomi and Ganyu, on the same team!  People said Kokomi wasn’t a good unit so I was disheartened to use her at first in the abyss, but now I realize she allows Ganyu to have a more comfortable gameplay since she can apply wet status and heal at the same time. (Ily Mona I really do but I am not used to your skill and sprint yet LOL)

Fun thing is that Kokomi takes every hit for Ganyu. Like the Maguu Kenki at floor 12, whenever I feel I can’t run away fast, I just switch to Kokomi for her to tank the hit, pop her jellyfish to heal, then go back to Ganyu LMAO. Defense-based characters should FEAR Kokomi.


----------



## Midoriya

Just wanted to stop by and say I've finally achieved Adventure Rank 56 in this game!!  I'm so glad that doing dailies and other quests and things for so long finally paid off.  My overworld team is also starting to come together, so shouldn't be too much longer before I can start building Abyss teams.











Also, I found it funny and ironic that I got an Amber constellation from my Adventure Rank rewards fate (since Pyro is my favorite Vision in this game).


----------



## Midoriya

A new Hydro character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------

I won't be wishing for Kamisato Ayato OR Kamisato Ayaka, but I WILL be wishing for Venti on his re-run coming up.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update*: My current primogem count is very low.  I'm guaranteed however, so I'm just going to start doing more events to save primos and keep wishing on Venti's banner until he comes home.  He resembles Izuku Midoriya a lot in many ways, which is why I want him, and once I have him I'll also have all the Archons in the game so far.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:*

Version 2.6 "Zephyr of the Violet Garden" Trailer
The Liyue Diaries - "The Chasm" Vol. 1: The Surface
The Liyue Diaries - "The Chasm" Vol. 2: The Underground Mines
The Liyue Diaries - "The Chasm" Vol. 3: Creatures and Enemies of the Mines
Genshin Impact's "When Flowers Bloom" Web Event Has Begun!
"A Thousand Questions With Paimon" Quiz Event Now Open!
​


----------



## Midoriya

I was guaranteed, and ended up getting Venti in my first 10 roll!  With 10 pity or under!  My RNG for characters in this game knows no limits.


----------



## Midoriya

Ayaka's rerun banner is currently out.  Not interested in getting her, but good luck to those that want her.

This is who I'm currently running in the overworld.  This team includes my favorite characters, so I'm going to be building all four of them more.  Beidou's burst helps Yoimiya shoot overloaded arrows for great damage, Venti's burst can gather enemies for Yoimiya, and my Jean is really good for defense and healing.  Beidou and Jean are both C6 for me.  Jean's C6 reduces incoming damage from enemies by 35% when standing inside her burst, which is great for this team.  Another one of Jean's constellations also reduces Anemo resistance, which helps Venti out as well.


----------



## daringred_

oh, there's a thread for this. well, here i go. 

i finally decided to give this game a go. it's my kind if style, but it wasn't really accessible to me; it would kill my phone, i don't own any of the current consoles its on, and i got sick of waiting for the promised switch release. so, now it's absolutely murdering my poor laptop, and since i doubt pc/mobile saves will be transferable to switch, it's where i'll probably be stuck playing it. 

anyway, it's cute for a free game. i like most of the character designs i've seen, and i've enjoyed the story so far even if my laptop rejects cutscenes. the music is pretty too. i've sunk enough hours into it already to make it clear that i enjoy it lol. i'm never going to be competitive to any degree because i don't even understand the elemental stuff lol. nothing like pokemon, and i'm too busy maining the traveler anyway. i also love bicon lisa <3 

i do have some complaints though, as always. 

the... busted? pronouns. i picked the female traveller, and several times the voicelines have referred to me as male or my brother as female despite the dialogue box displaying the correct pronouns. apparently this has been an issue for at least a year, and the fact that it isn't fixed yet is... wild to me. i also got the wrong cutscene about the prince/ss as a result. if the twist wasn't super obvious to me already, this would've made it so. 
hate the gacha thing, but i knew i would going in. you'll never get me to spend money on this game no matter how cute it is lol. i might prefer it if you could roll for any character though? (jean my beloved-) but my understanding is that you have to wait for banners to be re-released or something. even more egregious to me is the outfits; apart from amber's barely different one, the other outfits i've seen so far all cost money, and a lot of it if my math is right. like, almost $30 for what is essentially a reskin? and people thought PC was bad. you could've had me at a few dollars but jesus.
disheartened by the lack of customization. the fact that they let you name your character made me a little surprised you can't do anything else. (even if it's just a color palette, not necessarily changing hairstyles etc.) i guess that would be too much modelling effort but then there are so many other characters idk. 
kind of annoyed that ascension for the traveller is locked behind adventure ranks, so i'm just stuck at level 40. big sad.
this is highly specific but you have no idea how annoyed i was when the game wouldn't let me throw that cooking competition and let beth(?) win. i sat there for 20 minutes to wait out the timer and it just restarted the task  
i wish there was a faster way to travel considering how big the map is and how easy it is to get lost on lol. like... so no horse? [throws phone on floor]
anyway shout out to my nosy butt ice bridging for five minutes to that one island, like, 40 levels too early lmaoo. good thing you can cheese those bosses because i was _not_ making that journey again.


----------



## Midoriya

So it's been awhile since anything new happened in this game because of the delay.  Since Ayaka's banner is sticking around until the delay is over, I've been playing my alternate account on my phone to try and pull her on it.  My heart goes out to those being affected in the Mihoyo staff.  I know we're all really looking forward to the next banner, but for now we just have to hope things can stabilize over there.


----------



## Midoriya

A new Hydro character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------

I WILL be wishing on this banner.  I'm currently building a freeze team consisting of Ganyu, Yelan, Shenhe, and Kokomi, and having Yelan is absolutely essential to make it happen.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is low, only around 1,000 or so.  I'll still be wishing on her banner for the entirety of it in order to try and get her.  I believe her banner may last somewhat longer because of the delay, and if so, that'll give people more time to wish for her.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:*

Version 2.7 "Hidden Dreams in the Depths" Trailer
Genshin Impact's V2.7 Twitch Streamer Recruitment Event!
Prize Giveaway: The "Vigilant Yaksha" Xiao Fan Art Event Begins!
Yelan "Inevitable Justice" Character Information​


----------



## QueenCobra

My mom wants to know, "which one is Genshin?"


----------



## _Rainy_

QueenCobra said:


> My mom wants to know, "which one is Genshin?"


based on some very lazy research the answer is


Spoiler: .


----------



## Midoriya

Not even 10 minutes into the update last night I managed to win 50/50 yet again and get Yelan!!!  My character RNG in this game carries me yet again.  In fact, the only characters in the game I don't have on my main account are Xiao, Albedo, and Itto.  






Not sure who I'll be saving for next, but not really concerned about it right now.  Just glad I got Yelan.  My freeze team is coming along nicely too.  Using Ayaka at the helm instead of Ganyu, however.


----------



## Midoriya

My character RNG knows no bounds!  I just wished some more on the Xiao banner and won 50/50 yet again!!  Now the only two characters in the game I'm missing are Itto and Albedo (Albedo I'll never wish for unless he happens to come around and is the only character I'm missing).






I also changed up my main team somewhat, and I really love it now.  Yoimiya and Yelan work so well together.


----------



## Venn

Still waiting for the Switch release :/
The developer did assure that the Switch version is still in development for it recently.

I have also been considering getting an iPad lately to, and if so, considering maybe trying to game on that, but not sure.


----------



## Midoriya

Not a character post, but just wanted to share that a team is finally coming together for me.  Yoimiya and Yelan are doing so much damage together, and Venti adds to it as well.  Here's their current character stats after I did some art farming:


----------



## Midoriya

As I mentioned in a post on another thread, at the beginning of Itto's banner I ended up doing two 10 pulls and lost the 50/50 for the first time in awhile...



Spoiler: Electro focus ig, lol











But then I did two more 10 pulls directly after that, and lo and behold, Itto came home!



Spoiler: The Great and Mighty Arataki Itto











I now have every character in the game except for Albedo (who I don't like and more than likely won't wish for) thanks to my crazy good character RNG in this game and whaling some.



Spoiler: character archive



















I also managed to reach AR 57 after blazing through AR 56 quickly during this time as well.  






Probably won't be wishing on Kazuha's rerun banner coming up (if I do it'll be one 10 pull and nothing else).  Heizou will be on it, but it's too much work to try and get every new character from here on out.  For now I'll just be saving for Sumeru.

What I'm MORE looking forward to is Diluc's new costume, which is an instant purchase for me now that I'm using him again.  It's just SO cool looking.  Right now I'm using Diluc, Xingqui, Yelan, and Hu Tao on my main team, and a freeze team for my second team, and my main team's talents and arts are looking pretty good.

Until my next post!


----------



## Midoriya

Since the last time I've posted I've managed to triple crown both Diluc and Hu Tao.  Hoyoverse just recently put out a promotional video for Sumeru, and it, along with all the other videos, is honestly hyping me up so much.  It's going to be SO much fun exploring this new region, I can hardly wait.


----------



## Midoriya

Hoyoverse just released a trailer for Genshin Impact 3.0, and it's *lit.*


----------



## Hat'

With these new updates coming and me quickly loosing interest in my current team (Klee, Yelan, Albedo, Qiqi), I am super hyped. I've been saving for Nilou and Kusanali for quite some time now and I can't wait for them. I have the 50/50 and I have about 90 wishes for now so I'm getting both of them for sure. I really wanna do a team with Kusanali, Nilou and Kokomi since hydro resonance is getting an enormous buff that'll be so cool. I'm so looking forward for Sumeru and its landscapes which look so sooo good! I'm really excited.


----------



## Midoriya

I went ham a bit much and was able to reach Yoimiya C6!



Spoiler: Super Yoimiya
























All hail Shadow Yoimiya.

I'm not particularly interested in any of the Sumeru characters that will be on banners first, so this was a worthwhile use of my wishes and whaling.


----------



## Midoriya

A new *Dendro *character is coming out soon with the release of Genshin Impact 3.0.  Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------

I won't be wishing on this banner.  I used up all my wishes and funds to get Yoimiya C6, plus I'm just not interested in Tighnari as a character.  I suppose if I ever do want him I can just obtain him from the permanent banner once he joins the roster there.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is very low and not worth mentioning after going for Yoimiya C6.  Thankfully I'll have more time to build up primogems as 3.0 releases, which will help me in future banners.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:

The Shimmering Voyage Vol. 2 | Genshin Impact
The Version 3.0 "The Morn a Thousand Roses Brings" Preview page is here!
Go Go, Forest Rangers! -- The web event for Genshin Impact's new character: Tighnari is now available
Sumeru Adventure Journal Vol. 1: Dendro Element
Sumeru Adventure Journal Vol. 2: Fantastic Creatures Are Found Here
Sumeru Adventure Journal Vol. 3: "Puzzles" in the Forest*​


----------



## Midoriya

A new Electro character is coming soon to Genshin Impact along with the release of version 3.1.  Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------

I will be wishing on this banner.  Cyno is pretty strong and is a good character to go for.  He's basically an upgraded Razor.  Plus I am getting close to having every character in the game with the rerun of Albedo coming soon.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is currently 3,621 primogems after having completed all of the current events.  I will get a boost from the second anniversary rewards, as well as the initial top-up bonus reset, which should make it easy for me to get Cyno.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:

Version 3.1 "King Deshret and the Three Magi" Trailer | Genshin Impact
GENSHIN CONCERT 2022 - Melodies of an Endless Journey (Teaser)
Genshin Impact - Initial Top-Up Bonus Reset
"Luminous Glimmer" Commemorative Trailer | Genshin Impact
"Trial of the Scorching Sands" Web Event for Cyno Now Available! Participate to obtain Primogems and other rewards, and enter the desert together with Cyno
Genshin Impact Creator Program "Endless Journey - Streaming Event" on Twitch*​


----------



## DragonAceSg7

Midoriya said:


> A new Electro character is coming soon to Genshin Impact along with the release of version 3.1.  Check this video out if you haven't already.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> I will be wishing on this banner.  Cyno is pretty strong and is a good character to go for.  He's basically an upgraded Razor.  Plus I am getting close to having every character in the game with the rerun of Albedo coming soon.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.
> 
> *Update: *My current primogem count is currently 3,621 primogems after having completed all of the current events.  I will get a boost from the second anniversary rewards, as well as the initial top-up bonus reset, which should make it easy for me to get Cyno.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> *Check out these links down below too:
> 
> Version 3.1 "King Deshret and the Three Magi" Trailer | Genshin Impact
> GENSHIN CONCERT 2022 - Melodies of an Endless Journey (Teaser)
> Genshin Impact - Initial Top-Up Bonus Reset
> "Luminous Glimmer" Commemorative Trailer | Genshin Impact
> "Trial of the Scorching Sands" Web Event for Cyno Now Available! Participate to obtain Primogems and other rewards, and enter the desert together with Cyno
> Genshin Impact Creator Program "Endless Journey - Streaming Event" on Twitch*​


I really want Cyno.  He's just very much my type of character.


----------



## Midoriya

A new *Dendro *character is coming to Genshin Impact soon.  Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------

I will be wishing on this banner, and on Layla's as well.  I have every character in the game, and in order to continue to do so I must continue to acquire each new character that comes out, otherwise I'll have to wait for their reruns.

Anyway, good luck to those wishing on this banner and I hope you get the character(s) you want.

*Update: *My current primogem count is currently around 2,800 primogems after having racked up primos from the daily Blessing of the Welkin Moon.  The log-in bonus rewards that had seven days of rewards helped as well.  Having these Intertwined Fates and Primogems, and also being able to whale should make it easy to get Nahida for me.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too:

Version 3.2 "Akasha Pulses, the Kalpa Flame Rises" Trailer | Genshin Impact
"Songs of the Forest" - The Web Event for Genshin Impact's Sumeru OST Album Is Now Available
Version 3.2 Update to the Serenitea Pot: "Replication" Feature
Genshin Impact Version 3.2 Preview*​


----------

